# All Hail Empress Aurora, Lord and Savior of the Hive!



## Angel Tarragon

As per thread title. Feel free to banter away to your heart's conent.

Edited because I love Aurora.


----------



## Aeson

First.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hay guyz, is it can be Galeros tiem nao?


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hay guyz, is it can be Galeros tiem nao?



No.  It's Aurora time.


Psst, Rev.  Spellcheck the title.


----------



## Relique du Madde

4th 5th.... I feel dirty..


----------



## Aurora

You guys are hilarious.


----------



## Aeson

All hail Aurora.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> You guys are hilarious.



Glad you're empressed.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Glad you're empressed.



booo


----------



## Aeson

Rev I found a smiley for you. More of a gif but it's with the smilies.


----------



## Aurora

Well gents. Dinner is ready. See you all later!


----------



## Aeson

Enjoy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well gents. Dinner is ready. See you all later!



Hope its tasty.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Rev I found a smiley for you. More of a gif but it's with the smilies.



Actually, it's just a tad annoying.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Holy Crap. Over 70 posts for me today, coming close to my record.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Actually, it's just a tad annoying.



. . . it's a pity I like you so much, Rev.  Because otherwise that would be the greatest feed line ever.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> Actually, it's just a tad annoying.



Sorry


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . it's a pity I like you so much, Rev.  Because otherwise that would be the greatest feed line ever.



 Huh? Feed line?


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Huh? Feed line?




....

Okay, the following is in no way actually about you.

Aeson:  Here's a trumpet for you, Reveille.  (unstated subtext:  Since you are a musically named poster with a trumpet avatar, this smily is similar in nature to you.)

Reveille: It's annoying.

hafrogman:  Exactly.  (unstated subtext: Having already established the similarity between the smily and yourself, if you claim the smily to be annoying, it must be because you are as well.)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> hafrogman:  Exactly.  (unstated subtext: Having already established the similarity between the smily and yourself, if you claim the smily to be annoying, it must be because you are as well.)



So in a way, I can be a tad annoying sometimes?   

Yeah, I admit it, I can be.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> So, in a nutshell, I'm annoying.  :\



See, this is why I didn't make the joke.  You're not annoying, therefore the perfectly good feed line was wasted.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> See, this is why I didn't make the joke.  You're not annoying, therefore the perfectly good feed line was wasted.



See my edited post.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> So in a way, I can be a tad annoying sometimes?
> 
> Yeah, I admit it, I can be.



Meh, I don't ever really find you so.  But then I have the benefit of only ever knowing you from the internets.  Long before you might get annoying here, I've drifted off elsewhere.

Or it might be that I spend too much time browsing the WoW forums.  Word of warning: if you do ever start playing, do not visit the forums for game information.  They can be useful as an example of the very worst elements of humanity, but are not indicative of the game as a whole.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Or it might be that I spend too much time browsing the WoW forums.  Word of warning: if you do ever start playing, do not visit the forums for game information.  They can be useful as an example of the very worst elements of humanity, but are not indicative of the game as a whole.



Thanks for the heads up. Sunday evening I'm try to DL the software and might start the 10 day trial on Monday.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

But where's the sorceress/dragon?  Damnit I want to see that b**** get back up after a discarding sabot round up the ass.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Question regarding Warcraft: Do I need to buy the core program? Or can I purchase an expansion and will that include the core program? What is the most current expansion?


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Question regarding Warcraft: Do I need to buy the core program? Or can I purchase an expansion and will that include the core program? What is the most current expansion?



They are currently still being sold seperatly.

So yeah, Core Program
1 expansion: The Burning Crusade

There is one more announced expansion: Wrath of the Lich King which may or may not be coming out this year.  Blizzard doesn't like to give release dates too far in advance.


----------



## hafrogman

HeavenShallBurn said:
			
		

> But where's the sorceress/dragon?  Damnit I want to see that b**** get back up after a discarding sabot round up the ass.



 . . . yes.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:
			
		

> There is one more announced expansion: Wrath of the Lich King which may or may not be coming out this year.  Blizzard doesn't like to give release dates too far in advance.





And thats not including the rumored World of Warcraft 2 or Starcraft mmorpg which they might be currently developing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> And thats not including the rumored World of Warcraft 2



Is that even a possibility with Wrath of the Lich King on the horizon early as November? I know WoW has been around since '04  but it just seems a bit rushed to put out a newer one.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Is that even a possibility with Wrath of the Lich King on the horizon early as November? I know WoW has been around since '04  but it just seems a bit rushed to put out a newer one.



Well, the rumors he's referring to are actual hiring postings on Blizzards website.  So they are hiring people, who may eventually be starting work on another MMORPG, which could be Starcraft (unlikely as they are releasing a new RTS), Diablo (long rumored) or the next WoW.  Either way, it's years off.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Is that even a possibility with Wrath of the Lich King on the horizon early as November? I know WoW has been around since '04  but it just seems a bit rushed to put out a newer one.




Yeah, it is a little bit rushed but considering that WotLK ends the current WoW storyline (Everyone vs the Lich King) they basically are running out of choices of what to do next.  If they do not do a WoW2 before 2012 then I'm pretty sure that the next expansion will deal with the Emerald Dream, a New Demonic Invasion or civil war within the factions themselves.   Personally, I think a civil war would work well with WoW 2 especially if they decide to make the Pandarians and the Goblins into new playing races.


----------



## Aurora




----------



## Aeson

I saw that comic a couple of days ago. It's funny.


----------



## Aeson

I wasn't aware of a WoW2. Starcraft 2 is an RTS and as far as I know there is no World of Starcraft in the works. I would like to see it. I like Starcraft.


----------



## Aeson

Stick with getting the core game first. Make sure you want to play it before thinking of getting expansions.


----------



## Aurora

Evening hive. Dinner was yummy, and we went to Friendly's for ice cream. Yes, ice cream for dessert, and it is in the 30's here. 

Have a good night all!


----------



## Aeson

I thought ice cream shops closed until spring there. 

Good night.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . yes.



At the time I had _Sleeping Beauty_ playing for my niece while I watched her.  The princesses' name is Aurora.  Haven't been getting much sleep lately it *seemed* in context at the moment.


----------



## Relique du Madde

HeavenShallBurn said:
			
		

> At the time I had _Sleeping Beauty_ playing for my niece while I watched her.  The princesses' name is Aurora.  Haven't been getting much sleep lately it *seemed* in context at the moment.




Which movie was Sleeping Beauty?  Was it the one where she bit an apple and fell to sleep or was it the one where she pricked her finger on a needle (thorn?) and fell asleep, or was it the one where she pricked her finger on the spinning wheel and fell asleep?


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Which movie was Sleeping Beauty?  Was it the one where she bit an apple and fell to sleep or was it the one where she pricked her finger on a needle (thorn?) and fell asleep, or was it the one where she pricked her finger on the spinning wheel and fell asleep?



The spinning wheel one.  And the evil sorceress turns into a big black dragon to fight the "rescuing prince" at the end.  It's actually one of Disney's best animated fights, also uses the whole stereotypical BBEG beats up on brave hero until at the very last moment he manages to drive a sword through her heart routine.  With long drawn out death throws for the sorceress.


----------



## Relique du Madde

HeavenShallBurn said:
			
		

> The spinning wheel one.  And the evil sorceress turns into a big black dragon to fight the "rescuing prince" at the end.




So thats what Maleficent was from.  It's funny, she is one of my favorite Disney characters and I never knew which movie she was from, which is funny since I always thought she was from Snow White or the Sword and the Stone.


----------



## Mycanid

Hee hee ... excellent. 

Congrats ma'am!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good Morning hive!

All the little rabbits and felines greeted me when I woke up.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hahaha, I have arrived once again to make this thread all about me!


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

Reveille said:
			
		

> All the little rabbits and felines greeted me when I woke up.



My cat greeted me as well, now my head is sore.
Feed Me


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Good Morning hive!
> 
> All the little rabbits and felines greeted me when I woke up.





The only time animals greet me when I wake is when they want to defecate or eat..  You're lucky.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:
			
		

> Good Morning hive!
> 
> All the little rabbits and felines greeted me when I woke up.




You might want to fix that hole in your wall.


----------



## Aurora

The hive has been quiet tonight!


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> The hive has been quiet tonight!




I think the Hive Schism has something to do with it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think it was the fact that it was a Saturday had more to deal with it.


----------



## Aurora

Very true. The hive is always quieter on the weekends. 

I myself need to get cleaning for gaming tonight.

I have watched the movie _Enchanted_ like 8 times in the last 3 days. Gotta love having a 3 year old. I do recommend the movie though. It is quite enjoyable. Even dshai really liked it. (It can get old after 8 times in 3 days though.)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh... I watched Galaxy Quest like 5 times...  but thats because there were not many good movies on cable this week save or Highlander.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Very true. The hive is always quieter on the weekends.
> 
> I myself need to get cleaning for gaming tonight.
> 
> I have watched the movie _Enchanted_ like 8 times in the last 3 days. Gotta love having a 3 year old. I do recommend the movie though. It is quite enjoyable. Even dshai really liked it. (It can get old after 8 times in 3 days though.)




I think the most I have ever watched a movie was four times in one day when I was like...five, six?  I can't remember.


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hahaha, I have arrived once again to make this thread all about me!



 I like pie.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Very true. The hive is always quieter on the weekends.
> 
> I myself need to get cleaning for gaming tonight.
> 
> I have watched the movie _Enchanted_ like 8 times in the last 3 days. Gotta love having a 3 year old. I do recommend the movie though. It is quite enjoyable. Even dshai really liked it. (It can get old after 8 times in 3 days though.)



I remember that phase with a friend's daughter. She watched Jingle All The Way over and over. The entire gaming group could recite the movie word for word but we never saw a single scene.lol


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I like pie.



What's not to like? Anyone that doesn't like pie is a communist.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I like pie.




what kind of pie?


----------



## ssampier

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I like pie.




Mmm floor pie.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Heh... I watched Galaxy Quest like 5 times...  but thats because there were not many good movies on cable this week save or Highlander.



Yikes. I'd have shot myself after 3rd time through  . It's not that it's bad movie but, wait a minute, yes, it's exactly that it's a bad movie. On the other hand, I have seen it 3 times. Maybe it's just that I can't stand the lead actor, What's'His'Name  . So how goes. I had a good weekend. Sleeping - What a perfect way to waste a sunday  .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I happen to love Galaxy Quest. Maybe its because I hardly ever watch it and love blending of genres.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> What's not to like? Anyone that doesn't like pie is a communist.



Lets not start on the political shtick.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just that I can't stand the lead actor, What's'His'Name



Tim Allen?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Tim Allen?



Yeah, that's it. When I was kid I loved the sitcom where he played some carpenter. But now I just can't stand him. Don't know why :\ .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's it. When I was kid I loved the sitcom where he played some carpenter. But now I just can't stand him. Don't know why :\ .



Maybe because he became a junkie?  

I admit I did lose a lot of respect for him when I found out about that.


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well gents. Dinner is ready. See you all later!



mmm, dinner...


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Maybe because he became a junkie?
> 
> I admit I did lose a lot of respect for him when I found out about that.



I didn't even know about that.


----------



## Blackrat

Bront said:
			
		

> mmm, dinner...



Looks delicious.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Looks delicious.



A styrofoam box labeled cat strips looks delicious?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yikes. I'd have shot myself after 3rd time through  . It's not that it's bad movie but, wait a minute, yes, it's exactly that it's a bad movie. On the other hand, I have seen it 3 times. Maybe it's just that I can't stand the lead actor, What's'His'Name  . So how goes. I had a good weekend. Sleeping - What a perfect way to waste a sunday  .




What I thought was sort of funny about the movie as that Missi Pyle's character (that creepy alien chick) only had lines during the first 20 minutes of the movie and then afterwards she wasn't even allowed to make a fake strangled alien laugh. 

The sad thing is that during one of the days Galaxy Quest was playing, 300 was on HBO at the same time yet, for some reason Leonidas yelling and Spartans killing mutants wasn't as impressive/entertaining as watching Tim Allan !?!?  Something must be wrong with me...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Then again...  I also spent alot of time this weekend messing around with various city building rules snippets so that I could use them in the MnM pbh game I've been making notes for.  Since I plan on using the Paradigm Shift rules, I decided that towns/cities themselves will have power points (so they could buy features).  However, I'm not sure how I want to type a city's wealth paradigm to it's "wealth bonus" or if it should have attributes ala the Warcraft RPG and not the paradigms levels are separate.

Oh well... hopefully I can find my copy of cityscapes so i can see what concepts I could use from that book.


----------



## Bront

FYI, use this hive please.  The old hive needs to be closed, since we're not supposed to go over 1000 posts anymore.


----------



## Aurora

Happy April Fools Day!!!!


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> Happy April Fools Day!!!!



Meh, give it 20 minutes.


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> Meh, give it 20 minutes.



No damnit! It's my birthday NOW! I don't wanna wait 20 minutes!


----------



## Bront

Reveille said:
			
		

> A styrofoam box labeled cat strips looks delicious?



They were breaded in cornmeal!


----------



## Aurora

Where is that "we don't have your cat" chinese food place macro when you need it?


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> what kind of pie?



 Any pie not about Galeros.


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> Where is that "we don't have your cat" chinese food place macro when you need it?



It was a seafood joint actualy.




Spoiler



Catfish sticks


----------



## Jdvn1

That adds a new ecological development to chicken of the sea!


Spoiler



Nice


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought he'd come along and close them, though, like he did every other 1000+ post thread (or, some mod).



Given the moderator discord at the moment, it might take a bit.  I think they ignored it when the Hive users did the right thing and swaped threads till someone revived it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bront said:
			
		

> Given the moderator discord at the moment, it might take a bit.  I think they ignored it when the Hive users did the right thing and swaped threads till someone revived it.





Don't look at me...  I merely followed where the have went.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Given the moderator discord at the moment, it might take a bit.  I think they ignored it when the Hive users did the right thing and swaped threads till someone revived it.



 Fair 'nuff. Self-moderation is probably preferred, anyways.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No damnit! It's my birthday NOW! I don't wanna wait 20 minutes!



I almost forgot. It is your birthday. 


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> Where is that "we don't have your cat" chinese food place macro when you need it?



 Happy birthday!!


----------



## Dog Moon

Happy birthday!


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Happy birthday!!



Cake! Where? Let'me at it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Cake! Where? Let'me at it.



 First bite goes to the birthday girl!


----------



## Blackrat

Have you seen the latest 3e errata http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/4dnd/20080401a ?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Cake! Where? Let'me at it.




The cakes a lie.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> First bite goes to the birthday girl!



Why would I want to bite her?












Her husband might get upset!


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Why would I want to bite her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her husband might get upset!



 That's between you and her. And him. Best of luck with that one!


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Have you seen the latest 3e errata http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/4dnd/20080401a ?



 Awesome.


----------



## Blackrat

Oy! where'd everyone go? I know it's april's fools day but it's not nice to leave the little rat all by himself .


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oy! where'd everyone go? I know it's april's fools day but it's not nice to leave the little rat all by himself .



 The time _isn't_ an April Fool's joke, though. 

People sleep!


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The time _isn't_ an April Fool's joke, though.
> 
> People sleep!



Aw, but that's boring. People shouldn't sleep while I'm awake  . They can sleep when I sleep  .


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Aw, but that's boring. People shouldn't sleep while I'm awake  . They can sleep when I sleep  .



 Are you sure you're not sleep-Hiving?


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are you sure you're not sleep-Hiving?



An interesting point of view. And what if we are all just a dream Froggy is having?


----------



## Jdvn1

--What?! Why is he dreaming that I'm writing a paper?!

HEY HAFROGMAN! CAN YOU HEAR ME? DREAM THAT MY PAPER IS MAGICALLY FINISHED!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Aw, but that's boring. People shouldn't sleep while I'm awake  . They can sleep when I sleep  .



Kind of hard to do when you live on the opposite side of the world.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> An interesting point of view. And what if we are all just a dream Froggy is having?



I highly doubt it. If anything everyone and everything on earth is a simulation for a higher form of life. Eep. 

Sounds like an Episode of the Twilight Zone.

Wait a tic.

IT IS AN EPISODE OF THE TWILIGHT ZONE!


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:
			
		

> Kind of hard to do when you live on the opposite side of the world.



 Blackrat lives on the inside of the world?!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> --What?! Why is he dreaming that I'm writing a paper?!
> 
> HEY HAFROGMAN! CAN YOU HEAR ME? DREAM THAT MY PAPER IS MAGICALLY FINISHED!



Can I dream that your paper is magically delicious?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Blackrat lives on the inside of the world?!



Opposite, as in the half of the world that is receiving sunlinght right now.  :\


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Opposite, as in the half of the world that is receiving sunlinght right now.  :\



Yeah, and there's quite a lot of it too. I like springtime


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah, and there's quite a lot of it too. I like springtime



I'm currently liking spring too. Got my window open to let some fresh cool air in and my allergies aren't acting up one iota.


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:
			
		

> Can I dream that your paper is magically delicious?



 Heh. Go ahead.


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:
			
		

> Opposite, as in the half of the world that is receiving sunlinght right now.  :\



 Oh, why didn't you say so in the first place?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Heh. Go ahead.



_*dreams the Jdvn1's paper is magically delicious*

*Eats Jdvn1's magically delcious paper*_

Sorry.    I got kinda hungry.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, why didn't you say so in the first place?



I did. You just misinterpreted my words.  :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, and did anyone else see the DDM article today? Edible miniatures!


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:
			
		

> I did. You just misinterpreted my words.  :\



 On purpose. You believed I thought he lived underground?


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:
			
		

> _*dreams the Jdvn1's paper is magically delicious*
> 
> *Eats Jdvn1's magically delcious paper*_
> 
> Sorry.    I got kinda hungry.



 S'okay. That's the wonder of computers--I can just keep printing out magically delicious food!

... Until I run out of ink.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, and did anyone else see the DDM article today? Edible miniatures!



Yeah right.  :\ 

I'll believe that *if* it actually happens.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> On purpose. You believed I thought he lived underground?



Some people truly believe in fictious works. Journey to the Center of the Earth is _not_ a documentary.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> S'okay. That's the wonder of computers--I can just keep printing out magically delicious food!
> 
> ... Until I run out of ink.



Or paper.


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, and did anyone else see the DDM article today? Edible miniatures!



And _My Little Pony_. Rat does happy dance. They haven't yet given up on it  . Sorry, I know it's weird for big hairy guy to be excited about this but as a kid all my friends were girls because there weren't other boys in the neighbourhood. I got stuck to playing with MLP with the girls  .


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:
			
		

> Yeah right.  :\
> 
> I'll believe that *if* it actually happens.





http://wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/mi/20080401a


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:
			
		

> Some people truly believe in fictious works. Journey to the Center of the Earth is _not_ a documentary.



 Hah. Way to dash away my dreams like that!


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:
			
		

> And _My Little Pony_. Rat does happy dance. They haven't yet given up on it  . Sorry, I know it's weird for big hairy guy to be excited about this but as a kid all my friends were girls because there weren't other boys in the neighbourhood. I got stuck to playing with MLP with the girls  .



 That's hilarious. Both the MLP reference in the article and your story.


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's hilarious. Both the MLP reference in the article and your story.



No, it's tragic. :\ .   Yeahm it's hilarious. Now I just wish they'd incorporate my sis' creation: _Inferno Pony: Pig-blood and black candle sold separately._


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> And _My Little Pony_. Rat does happy dance. They haven't yet given up on it  . Sorry, I know it's weird for big hairy guy to be excited about this but as a kid all my friends were girls because there weren't other boys in the neighbourhood. I got stuck to playing with MLP with the girls  .



Could have been worse.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Could have been worse.



Yeah. I could have enden up becoming a geek who plays D&D. Imagine that!...

Oh wait  .

Well at least I got them to accept my TMNT Leanardo action figure in the herd.


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:
			
		

> No, it's tragic. :\ .   Yeahm it's hilarious. Now I just wish they'd incorporate my sis' creation: _Inferno Pony: Pig-blood and black candle sold separately._



 I think I saw that in a Jack Chick comic!


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:
			
		

> Could have been worse.



 He could've been playing MLP with just boys and had no excuse at all...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> http://wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/mi/20080401a



Just because there is an article mentioning it, doesn't mean its _going_ to happen. 

I have a suspicion that everything in that article is part of their April fools plan.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well at least I got them to accept my TMNT Leanardo action figure in the herd.



Well, at least thats some progress.


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:
			
		

> Just because there is an article mentioning it, doesn't mean its _going_ to happen.
> 
> I have a suspicion that everything in that article is part of their April fools plan.



 I didn't say it was going to happen, I said it was in the article.

I thought it was pretty funny, too!


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think I saw that in a Jack Chick comic!



Well all those girls are now goths (as in lesser degree I could count myself one too) so there must be some connection with MLP and that  .


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well all those girls are now goths (as in lesser degree I could count myself one too) so there must be some connection with MLP and that  .



 So, girls into MPL tend to become goth?

Come to think of it, I know a goth girl that really likes MPL stuff... weird.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well all those girls are now goths (as in lesser degree I could count myself one too) so there must be some connection with MLP and that  .



I count myself as goth a little too. Though that part of me is there, it rarely surfaces.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well at least I got them to accept my TMNT Leanardo action figure in the herd.




Be honest, did Leonardo ever try to take out of the fillies?







BTW I do not mean take out as in assassinate.


----------



## Jdvn1

Fewer than 2000 users online. I'm not usually up at this time, but that's the lowest I've seen in quite some time!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So, girls into MPL tend to become goth?




Actually.. its not so much MLP as it is the realization that all the ponies in Ponyville represent a forbidden knowledge.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Be honest, did Leonardo ever try to take out of the fillies?



 Take out as in make out?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Fewer than 2000 users online. I'm not usually up at this time, but that's the lowest I've seen in quite some time!



Actually, consider U.S. time, that isn't bad.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Actually.. its not so much MLP as it is the realization that all the ponies in Ponyville represent a forbidden knowledge.



And if knowledge is power and that power can be gained from eating fruit, vegan/vegetarian Goths must be especially powerful indeed.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Take out as in make out?




Aye.

I remember when I was 5, I made the mistake of taking my A-Team figures over to the next door neighbor's house, a girl who was 7 or 8.  While playing, I ended up witnessing as she  she made a naked barbie instigate a fight B.A. Baracas and Murdock.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> And if knowledge is power and that power can be gained from eating fruit, vegan/vegetarian Goths must be especially powerful indeed.



So my GF IS a Goddess? Hah, I knew it  . You proved it. Thanks  .


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Be honest, did Leonardo ever try to take out of the fillies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I do not mean take out as in assassinate.



Nah. He just sliced all the butterflies with the swords  .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> So my GF IS a Goddess? Hah, I knew it  . You proved it. Thanks  .



Exactly. Thats why with the devious smiley.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Nah. He just sliced all the butterflies with the swords  .



Ohhh, the poor little butterflies.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Ohhh, the poor little butterflies.



Well they were invading Ponyville.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well they were invading Ponyville.



What, you couldn't pretend they were fairy protectors of ponyville?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> What, you couldn't pretend they were fairy protectors of ponyville?




Ponyville had fairy protectors?  You sure?  I always thought those were horse flies..


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Ponyville had fairy protectors?  You sure?  I always thought those were horse flies..



Note that I said 'pretend.'  :\


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Note that I said 'pretend.'  :\




Yeah, you did.   However, if you had eye sight as bad as mine, you could never be too careful.  Therefore I tend to treat all 1 - 3 inch long non-avian flying creatures as a threat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Yeah, you did.   However, if you had eye sight as bad as mine, you could never be too careful.  Therefore I tend to treat all 1 - 3 inch long non-avian flying creatures as a threat.



Did you year glasses as a kid?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Yeah, you did.   However, if you had eye sight as bad as mine, you could never be too careful.  Therefore I tend to treat all 1 - 3 inch long non-avian flying creatures as a threat.



And this is why it was essential to have Leonardo to defend Ponyville.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> And this is why it was essential to have Leonardo to defend Ponyville.



Because Leo had bad eyesight too?


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:
			
		

> And this is why it was essential to have Leonardo to defend Ponyville.



 What would those little ponies do without a ninja turtle?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Because Leo had bad eyesight too?



No. Because ALL 1-3 inch flying non-birds actually ARE a threat.


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What would those little ponies do without a ninja turtle?



Get eaten by butterflies, I guess  .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> No. Because ALL 1-3 inch flying non-birds actually ARE a threat.



Oy gevalt. For the scale of the figures versus real life critters, yes. However, if you were to ignore that....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Get eaten by butterflies, I guess  .



Hmmm.....half-fiend vampiric butterflies....mwahaha!


----------



## Blackrat

Mmm... Deep fried half-fiend vampiric butterflies


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Did you year glasses as a kid?




I started wearing them when I was 9 which was when my parents started to noticed that I always leaned in very close to a paper whenever I was reading or writing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Mmm... Deep fried half-fiend vampiric butterflies



Harrison Ford as Quinn Harris (From 6 Days, 7 Nights):





And I hear it tastes just like chicken!


----------



## Blackrat

Durned WotC. Why didn't they give us more Typos of Doom this april? I miss these:

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dnd/20040401x
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dnd/20050401x
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dnd/20060401a


----------



## hafrogman

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> --What?! Why is he dreaming that I'm writing a paper?!
> 
> HEY HAFROGMAN! CAN YOU HEAR ME? DREAM THAT MY PAPER IS MAGICALLY FINISHED!



Well, on one hand, I'm fairly sure that the Hive isn't just an electronic manifestation of me dreams.  If it was there would be a) more women and b) more "experimentation".

But, on the other hand, Blackrat. . . I'm sorry I dreamed that your paper cut you.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, on one hand, I'm fairly sure that the Hive isn't just an electronic manifestation of me dreams.  If it was there would be a) more women and b) more "experimentation".
> 
> But, on the other hand, Blackrat. . . I'm sorry I dreamed that your paper cut you.



What? When did I have paper-cut?

Ouch!

Fricking newspaper...


----------



## hafrogman

*looks sheepish*

Sorry, sorry.  I'll stop dreaming as soon as I get some caffeine in me.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, and did anyone else see the DDM article today? Edible miniatures!



Hehehe

That actually would be pretty funny. Open up a box of chocolates (Or whatever) and have each one be a bad guy. Kill a bad guy and you get to eat it! Huzzah!

Incidentally, I had chocolate for breakfast this morning.


----------



## Aurora

And a good mornin' to ya hivers!


----------



## hafrogman

Hive:  Good Morning, Ms. O'Rora.


----------



## Aurora

I want chinese food for lunch. Crab Rangoons and Lemon chicken, to be exact!


----------



## megamania

why have I comeback?!?


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> why have I comeback?!?



Because you love. . .

OD&D?
Me?
Aurora?
The Hive?
Chine Food for Lunch?


----------



## megamania

I'm addicted to angist I guess.



For several weeks everyone ignores me and then there is virtually no activity.   I leave.  Get the flu.   Have nothing to do.   During this time everyone here yuks it up with a good time doing 10+ pages.    So typical.    You guys kill me.   Life as normal


----------



## hafrogman

I don't ignore you, you just tend to not be around at the same time as I.  I post from work.  Show up on a weekend, I won't be here.  Show up after 5:00 p.m. (MST), I won't be here.  Everyone else has the same kind of limitations.

I think your schedule just meshes poorly.  Which is sad, but not a deliberate snubbing by any means.


----------



## Blackrat

Good moaning. Aurora, Mega. *nods in acknowledgement for these two*
.
.
.
Froggy, I'm not talking to you anymore, your dreams make my life uncomfortable. (I'm sure you dreamed that the copy-machine broke)


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> (I'm sure you dreamed that the copy-machine broke)



Have you seen the woman they get in to fix the copier?

You'd spend all day dreaming of a broken copier, too.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Have you seen the woman they get in to fix the copier?
> 
> You'd spend all day dreaming of a broken copier, too.



No. It was me who had to fix it. Just jammed paper in every possible place :\


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> No. It was me who had to fix it.



That's what I meant.  Giggity.   


			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> Just jammed paper in every possible place.



Yeah, I'd like to jam. . . okay, nah.  This one is too uncouth even for me.  Gotta have some restraint.


----------



## Blackrat

I've been waiting the whole day for boss to call and say that they need me to do tomorrow's shift because the other guy is sick. That's what he usually does on tuesdays. But no, it actually seems I get to have the wednesday off. Cool.


And don't you go dreaming me working, Froggy!


----------



## GnomeWorks

Hai guyz!

How we doin' this mornin'?


----------



## megamania

....and life gets crazier.....


Dog is dieing (Lyme disease) and the wife just called.

For thanksgiving we may have either Zachery Thomas or Rebbecca Lynn joining us.


Happy or mortified I do not know.....too new....too overwhelming.....


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm addicted to angist I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> For several weeks everyone ignores me and then there is virtually no activity.   I leave.  Get the flu.   Have nothing to do.   During this time everyone here yuks it up with a good time doing 10+ pages.    So typical.    You guys kill me.   Life as normal



Mega, honey. It has nothing to do with you. I don't think anyone here dislikes you. You are, however, much easier to talk to when you are not being all emo-ish. I'm sorry if that comes off as harsh. I really don't mean it to be. Just an observation. I, for one, rather enjoy the conversations we have had in the past. I just don't have much time to post anywhere anymore. I have spread myself thin, and at times, become overwhelmed, and post nowhere. Call it the perfectionist in me. I want all or nothing. 

It seems that your schedule doesn't mesh well with that of many others', and it seems that no one reads back much other than just the current page. Plus, just because no one responds to what you said, doesn't mean that they didn't read it and enjoy it. I know that this can be hard to get past. I always feel let down when I post something important to me and no one responds to it. I try to just chalk it up to the ongoing conversation in the hive though.


----------



## Aeson

Good point Aurora. Mega we don't ignore you.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> For thanksgiving we may have either Zachery Thomas or Rebbecca Lynn joining us.



Who are they?


----------



## Aeson

Looks like my year as a supporter has ended.


----------



## hafrogman

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Hai guyz!
> 
> How we doin' this mornin'?



We is.

The changes around here are new and sudden.  I never played OD&D, heck I didn't start until the red box. . . I'm just not sure I'm going to fit in any more.  I mean, sure I'm old and crotchety, but is that enough?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Looks like my year as a supporter has ended.



Harsh.

Looks like I have until May.

I should have held out for lifetime membership when I made my donation.


----------



## Aeson

I hope you didn't respond to my PM. I didn't get it.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hope you didn't respond to my PM. I didn't get it.



Yeah, I didn't respond. . . cause I haven't sent it off yet.  I will be getting you a copy, I'm just an incredible procrastinator.  Ask Rev about his ducks some day.  Luckily buying a DVD is a lot easier, so it'll be quicker, but still. . . I have until July.

I shall let you know when it ships, so you can know to expect it.  Watch this space.  Or, you know, whatever Hive thread exists at the time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

A bright good morning to all!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I didn't respond. . . cause I haven't sent it off yet.  I will be getting you a copy, I'm just an incredible procrastinator.  Ask Rev about his ducks some day.  Luckily buying a DVD is a lot easier, so it'll be quicker, but still. . . I have until July.
> 
> I shall let you know when it ships, so you can know to expect it.  Watch this space.  Or, you know, whatever Hive thread exists at the time.



No worries.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> A bright good morning to all!



Bah!


----------



## Aeson

I just looked at the community support page. I could have sworn it was cheaper when I did it last year. I blame Darrin. He's raising the prices already.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Bah!



Hey, can I help it if my good morning is showing through in my words? No, I don't think so.   


Happy thoughts, Aeson, think happy thoughts.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I just looked at the community support page. I could have sworn it was cheaper when I did it last year. I blame Darrin. He's raising the prices already.



Last year it was half price I think. Mine is expired as well.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Last year it was half price I think. Mine is expired as well.



I know. It doesn't stop me from trying to blame someone. The new boss is as good as any.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The perk of being a moderator means not having to pay for bonus features.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> The perk of being a moderator means not having to pay for bonus features.



Stop flaunting it.


----------



## Mycanid

Afternoon folks! 

Hows things?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hows things?



Hafrogman's dreams are law.   

Don't let him dream about you Myc.


----------



## Mycanid

Reveille said:
			
		

> Hafrogman's dreams are law.
> 
> Don't let him dream about you Myc.




Hmm ... I have no doubt there are some things I should fear in a normal and "healthy" way in this life.

Somehow ... Hafrog dreaming about me does not enter high up on the lists at the present. But even if it did, how could I prevent it?


----------



## hafrogman

Don't mind them, Myc.  They're just being silly. . . which, since this IS the Hive. . . is pretty much par for the course.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Don't mind them, Myc.  They're just being silly. . . which, since this IS the Hive. . . is pretty much par for the course.




Figured as much anyway.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Don't mind them, Myc.  They're just being silly. . . which, since this IS the Hive. . . is pretty much par for the course.



Fore!


----------



## Mycanid

Reveille said:
			
		

> Fore!




Five?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> <snip>...is pretty much par for the course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reveille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fore!
Click to expand...




			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Five?



Its another joke...realted to golfing.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Five?



Von?  Von seelly trumpet.  Ah ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening hafrog? You got trivia night tonight?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid?! Did you set your rose ablaze?


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Whats happening hafrog? You got trivia night tonight?



I do indeed.  Eight.  First I must finish work.  Then drive home.  *sigh*


----------



## Mycanid

Flying carpets are over rated ... they don't protect you from the rain, for one thing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Flying carpets are over rated ... they don't protect you from the rain, for one thing.



Have you flown on a mgic carpet recently while it was raining?

In all seriousness, if magic carpets did exist, I imagine an amulet or ring taht would allow one to be untouched by the effects of weather wouldn't be too far off.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I do indeed.  Eight.  First I must finish work.  Then drive home.  *sigh*



Hey, at least you only have a half an hour of work left.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It looks like the rebellion has come to an end... Diaglo's OD&D is no more.  that was a fun 48 hours.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aw man, I apparently owe like 700$ back to fed/state.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That sucks.


----------



## Dog Moon

Yeah, it's bugging me now too.  At least the 600$ rebate or w/e will cover most of that.


----------



## Dog Moon

Although next time, I probably shouldn't start doing my taxes at 11.57pm...


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Flying carpets are over rated ... they don't protect you from the rain, for one thing.




Sadly, they don't protect your from fire either.

Not that I have any reason of why they WOULD.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, I'm done complaining.  Waiting for sleepiness to resettle in.  How's it going, Relique?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Alright considering that I'm starting to get sick because of how cold it has been lately in Ca.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Alright considering that I'm starting to get sick because of how cold it has been lately in Ca.



Try to stay positive. A helathy mind helps kep a body healthy. Negativity only helps germs to settle in. I've learned this from experience.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

It's a beautiful morning hivers.

Up and at 'em! Carpe Diem.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Aw man, I apparently owe like 700$ back to fed/state.



I still need to do my taxes.  Hmm.

Last year was weird.  I owed the federal government $25 and the state owed me $30.  I felt like telling the two of them to sort it out between themselves and just call the whole thing a wash.  Sadly, there isn't a mechanism for that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Last year was weird.  I owed the federal government $25 and the state owed me $30.  I felt like telling the two of them to sort it out between themselves and just call the whole thing a wash.  Sadly, there isn't a mechanism for that.



That is indeed odd.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> That is indeed odd.



Well, this is the Hive.  It's an odd place.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, this is the Hive.  It's an odd place.



Odd begets odd.   

How was trivia night?


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> How was trivia night?



Well, we did quite well, but ended up not placing.    

1st place: 76 points
2nd place: 75 points
us: 74 points.   :\ 

A little bit annoying as I could have sworn that Oman was just the very corner of the arabian peninsula, and therefore the 'X' had to be Yemen.  As it turns out, they split the bottom of the peninsula almost 50-50.  *sigh*  So I cost us a point, and thereby a chance for 2nd place.

But we did come out in 1st place overall for the 10-week league scores.  So we came away with some nice prizes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, we did quite well, but ended up not placing.
> 
> 1st place: 76 points
> 2nd place: 75 points
> us: 74 points.   :\
> 
> A little bit annoying as I could have sworn that Oman was just the very corner of the arabian peninsula, and therefore the 'X' had to be Yemen.  As it turns out, they split the bottom of the peninsula almost 50-50.  *sigh*  So I cost us a point, and thereby a chance for 2nd place.
> 
> But we did come out in 1st place overall for the 10-week league scores.  So we came away with some nice prizes.









Remember, if ya ain't first, you're last.

+++++

In all seriousness though, 3rd place isn't bad. And at least you came away with something to show for it. What prizes did you make off with?


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> In all seriousness though, 3rd place isn't bad. And at least you came away with something to show for it. What prizes did you make off with?



It isn't bad, but sometimes it can be a little dissapointing when you come so close.

Funnily enough I personally didn't walk off with any prizes.  We didn't realize the league was over.  We got updated on the standings, found we were first.  Then most of us left, while they started distributing the league prizes.      Luckily one of us was still outside and got called in to haul off our swag, as he e-mailed to us:



> We won a $100 gift card and a big box of stuff - namely:
> 
> A set of ugly green plastic tumblers, cocktail glasses, a pitcher, 2 shakers, and 8 stirrers.
> Sunscreen
> 4 Guinness pint glasses in different designs
> 4 Guinness pint glasses with serving tray
> Brown Guinness hat with beat up brim
> Corona hat with beat up rim
> 
> DVDs:
> Rudy, The Hunt for Red October, The Hurricane, Throw Momma from the Train, Joe Dirt, A River RUns Through It, Major League, Traffic, Uncle Buck, Stand By Me
> 
> CDs
> Eagles - Hell Freezes Over, Lynyrd Skynyrd - Millennium Collection, Styx - Greatest Hits, Eric Clapton - The Cream of Clapton, Boyz II Men - Millennium Collection, George Strait - Millennium Collection, Bruce Springsteen - Greatest Hits, Brooks & Dunn - Greatest Hits Collection, Lynyrd Skynyrd - All Time Greatest Hits
> 
> CD Box Sets
> Irish Tenors, Johnny Cash


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Funnily enough I personally didn't walk off with any prizes.  We didn't realize the league was over.  We got updated on the standings, found we were first.  Then most of us left, while they started distributing the league prizes.      Luckily one of us was still outside and got called in to haul off our swag, as he e-mailed to us:
> 
> <snip>



Not a bad haul. Some good movies.

So does this conclude the current trivia season? When will the next one start?


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Not a bad haul. Some good movies.



Most of the movies I'd be interested in, I already own.  But a lot of the music looks quite promising.  







			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> So does this conclude the current trivia season? When will the next one start?



Technically it does conclude the season.  They may have a one week break, but it may just start up again next week.  Season is a pretty vague term in the trivia league.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Season is a pretty vague term in the trivia league.



So how long have you been doing this trivia thing?


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> So how long have you been doing this trivia thing?



Hrm . . . I think I started about a year ago.  My friends have been at it a lot longer, and one kept bugging me to come along.  Eventually I did.  Mostly I go for them, my skills are not 1337.


----------



## Aeson

I've been invited to the pub trivia night before. I haven't gone yet. I'm ok with trivia. I'm better if it's pop culture trivia.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Lynyrd Skynyrd - All Time Greatest Hits




FREE BIRD WOOOO!!!!


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> FREE BIRD WOOOO!!!!



Fabulous Freebirds?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fabulous Freebirds?



What have we told you about Tripods. . . do I need to pull out my link again?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What have we told you about Tripods. . . do I need to pull out my link again?



I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've been invited to the pub trivia night before. I haven't gone yet. I'm ok with trivia. I'm better if it's pop culture trivia.



Ours at least is a very eclectic mix.  Match movies quotes to their movie.  Name the ingredients for a Tequila Sunrise.  Which ruler's penis was bought by a urologist for study after his death?  What momentous event in U.S. History occurred in November, 1805?  What famous musician and style icon was the drummer for the little known high school band, The Iguanas?  Etc.


----------



## Wereserpent

I'm a horsie!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ours at least is a very eclectic mix.  Match movies quotes to their movie.  Name the ingredients for a Tequila Sunrise.  Which ruler's penis was bought by a urologist for study after his death?  What momentous event in U.S. History occurred in November, 1805?  What famous musician and style icon was the drummer for the little known high school band, The Iguanas?  Etc.



Those aren't too easy.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Those aren't too easy.




Now you're a horsie!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:
			
		

> Now you're a horsie!




Thats what she said.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Thats what she said.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Those aren't too easy.



It all depends on what you know.  You'd be amazed at the random knowledge you pick up along the way.

Some of the movie quotes were easy.  Some were beyond me, but others in the group knew.

Grenadine was the ingredient missing from the list they gave.

For your reference, Napolean was very impressed with. . . himself and now it's in a jar in some forgotten storage are of the Louvre.

1805: we had no idea.  Someone suggested the Louisianna purchase.  Someone else said, "no, that was 1803."  So we needed something just after. . . like an exploration of the land just purchased.  Lewis and Clark expedition.  It was a wild guess, and we were right.    

The musician and style icon was Iggy Pop. . . we guessed David Bowie.    


But now you know all these things.  The key is remembering them for the next time they show up.


----------



## Aeson

I was thinking of Lewis and Clark. The others I had no clue on. I might have done well with the movie quotes.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Puts a toy horse on Aeson's head*


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Puts a toy horse on Aeson's head*



Pony play, eh?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Pony play, eh?



You saw that episode of CSI also?


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Pony play, eh?




*Gives Hafrogman a dead frog*


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Gives Hafrogman a dead frog*



Um. . . thanks.   :\


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> You saw that episode of CSI also?



No, it was an episode of Bones for me.  I guess it made the screenwriter rounds.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Um. . . thanks.   :\




*Gives Hafrogman a piece of chocolate cake and a glass of milk*


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Gives Hafrogman a piece of chocolate cake and a glass of milk*



. . .

I love you, man.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . .
> 
> I love you, man.




Why, thank you!


----------



## Relique du Madde

No gift you me?


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> No gift you me?



*gives Relique the dead frog*

Regifting, ftw!


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *gives Relique the dead frog*
> 
> Regifting, ftw!




Sweet!  Now if only I could find a necromancer so I could start up an army of undead amphibians.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, it was an episode of Bones for me.  I guess it made the screenwriter rounds.



That's right. It was Bones.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's right. It was Bones.



Is it wrong for me to want both of the Deschanel sisters at the same time?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Back from grocery shopping. Looks like I didn't miss much.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Is it wrong for me to want both of the Deschanel sisters at the same time?



If it's wrong I don't want to be right. I'd take Emily over Zooey but I like both.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> Back from grocery shopping. Looks like I didn't miss much.



What is that supposed to mean? Are we here to amuse you?


----------



## Relique du Madde

That was code for he went looking on line for pr0n and just finished  downloading a video.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> That was code for he went looking on line for pr0n and just downloaded a video.



Ah that explains it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> What is that supposed to mean? Are we here to amuse you?



All that means is that there have been some goings on, but otherwise has been a bit quiet. 

It also means I didn't miss anything mindblowing, which is the way I like it; I prefer to be in the thick of hive goings on.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> That was code for he went looking on line for pr0n and just finished  downloading a video.



The hell it was. I've already four dvds of pr0n burned. I don't need any more.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Sweet!  Now if only I could find a necromancer so I could start up an army of undead amphibians.



So, you going to finish that frog or can I have the rest? I have this new spell to create an army of undead amphibians.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> So, you going to finish that frog or can I have the rest? I have this new spell to create an army of undead amphibians.





You could have it.  The local necromancer doesn't accept credit.


----------



## Blackrat

I had an interesting dream last night. I became King of Finland. I was first elected as president and then I called for vote to change Finland into monarchy. Very nice .


----------



## Relique du Madde

So you became the rat king?  Sweet lol

I usually don't dream, but last night I also had a dream.  In it I was driving a car (speeding) on the 101 freeway north of LA (I was in Van Ness or Glendale) during the middle of the day.  Then suddenly many of the of cars started to slam on their breaks and people began getting out of their cars.  I managed to avoid the cars and people and pulled off to the side of the road and to the north there was what looked like a tornado on the other side of the freeway.


----------



## Blackrat

I suggest you don't go driving there anytime soon. That kind of dreams tend to have bad implications.


----------



## Bront

Galeros said:
			
		

> I'm a horsie!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I suggest you don't go driving there anytime soon. That kind of dreams tend to have bad implications.




Luckily the only time I tend to travel that far north on the 101 is when I'm driving to San Francisco or Santa Barbara which only really happens like once every few years.


----------



## hafrogman

Pity, there's a very nice restaurant in Santa Barbara.  Or, Goleta technically.  The Beachside Cafe.  I highly recommend.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I had an interesting dream last night. I became King of Finland. I was first elected as president and then I called for vote to change Finland into monarchy. Very nice .



I thought Finland was a monarchy.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora the next episode of Ghost Hunters will be at Wright-Patterson. Have you heard anything about it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought Finland was a monarchy.



Diito.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Pity, there's a very nice restaurant in Santa Barbara.  Or, Goleta technically.  The Beachside Cafe.  I highly recommend.



I think I ate there a couple of time when I lived in California.


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

>



I freaking love that macro.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aurora the next episode of Ghost Hunters will be at Wright-Patterson. Have you heard anything about it?




Yes, they filmed a few months back. I should watch it. When is it on?


----------



## Aurora

Galeros was handing out presents and I wasn't here?!


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Galeros was handing out presents and I wasn't here?!



*hands Aurora a post-it note*

Sorry, it's all I've got handy.  Unless you want $60.  But that would just be tacky.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *hands Aurora a post-it note*
> 
> Sorry, it's all I've got handy.  Unless you want $60.  But that would just be tacky.



It may be tacky, but I've yet to meet someone that refuses a cash gift.


----------



## Aurora

You're supposed to leave the money on the nightstand.  

Does the post-it note say anything cool?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> You're supposed to leave the money on the nightstand.



Giggity.


			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Does the post-it note say anything cool?



Er. . . no.  It's just a post it.  I suppose I could write something on there.  Or fold it into something.  Dragon, bird, flower, etc.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> It may be tacky, but I've yet to meet someone that refuses a cash gift.



Yeah, people are like that


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes, they filmed a few months back. I should watch it. When is it on?



Next Wednesday I think. They did a mansion in Ohio last night.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You're supposed to leave the money on the nightstand.










			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Does the post-it note say anything cool?




Do you love me? Check Yes or No.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Wev4QcT47po


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought Finland was a monarchy.



Well it will be just as soon as my dream comes true. To be fair for you guys, when Finland became independent we had, very, very briefly a king. He rejected the offer however.   
It seems there's even a short wiki-article on the subject: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingdom_of_Finland_(1918)


----------



## Aeson

But Finland? Wouldn't you like to rule a cool place? Spain? Italy? England? 



j/k


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> But Finland? Wouldn't you like to rule a cool place?



One more thermally pedantic than Aeson might argue that Finland is a cool place indeed.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:
			
		

> But Finland? Wouldn't you like to rule a cool place? Spain? Italy? England?
> 
> 
> 
> j/k



Ah, but after I become king I can conquer the rest of europe and call me an emperor  . Very simple you see. What? Megalomaniac? Me? Where'd you get such silly little ideas?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Galeros was handing out presents and I wasn't here?!




*Gives Aurora a toy pony*


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ah, but after I become king I can conquer the rest of europe and call me an emperor  . Very simple you see. What? Megalomaniac? Me? Where'd you get such silly little ideas?



Emperor Rattus Rattus I.

It does have a sort of ring to it.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> One more thermally pedantic than Aeson might argue that Finland is a cool place indeed.



Thanks for not letting me down. I thought someone would have some fun with that.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ah, but after I become king I can conquer the rest of europe and call me an emperor  . Very simple you see. What? Megalomaniac? Me? Where'd you get such silly little ideas?



I guess I don't need to joke too much. You will need Governors to oversee regions of the empire. I'd like to claim if its not too bold, Italy, Greece and Ibiza


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Gives Aurora a toy pony*



Kylee's Barbies will love it.


----------



## Aurora

I'd like Belgium please. Thanks.


----------



## Aurora

Dshai and I got a sitter last night. We went to BD's Mongolian Grill last night for dinner and then walked over to Coldstone Creamery for dessert. (They are both located in our new open air mall.) Both were DELICIOUS! I love BD's. I wish they weren't so expensive though.


----------



## Aurora

Oh, and Dshai would like the Netherlands. 

What were they thinking when they renamed themselves that?


----------



## Aeson

Was that your birthday dinner? How was your birthday?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh, and Dshai would like the Netherlands.
> 
> What were they thinking when they renamed themselves that?



I always thought it sounded evil.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I wouldn't mind having Switzerland.


----------



## hafrogman

Well, if you're going for the whole shebang, I'll claim my homeland.  The British Isles.

However, if you're limiting yourself to continental Europe, I'll go for France and claim the French President's girlfriend as part of the deal.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind having Switzerland.



For providing me with my weight in chocolate every year I will grant you full access to the beaches of Ibiza. Same goes for Aurora with Belgium chocolate.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, if you're going for the whole shebang, I'll claim my homeland.  The British Isles.
> 
> However, if you're limiting yourself to continental Europe, I'll go for France and claim the French President's girlfriend as part of the deal.



For keeping your soccer hooligans out of my countries I will grant you full access to the beaches of Ibiza.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> For providing me with my weight in chocolate every year I will grant you full access to the beaches of Ibiza. Same goes for Aurora with Belgium chocolate.



   Thats a lotta chocolate.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> Thats a lotta chocolate.



Yes it is.   I don't expect to eat it all or alone.


----------



## Aurora

I'd also like Germany. I am German after all. Plus, I'll make it my business to make sure we don't try to take over the world again. lol


----------



## Aurora

I can go for that Aeson. 

Fru, I would like to ski in Switzerland. I can offer you some Belgian chocolate and waffles. Also, some beer from Germany.


----------



## Aurora

Damn, didja see that? I accidentally called him Fru. I am never gonna be able to get over this name change thing.


----------



## Aurora

I need to go play some Puzzle Quest. Bought it yet Frogman?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I can go for that Aeson.
> 
> Fru, I would like to ski in Switzerland. I can offer you some Belgian chocolate and waffles. Also, some beer from Germany.



I have a lot of German blood flowing through my veins too. Give me unlimited access to Germany and I'll let you have unlimited access to Switzerland.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Damn, didja see that? I accidentally called him Fru. I am never gonna be able to get over this name change thing.



I think we all still think of him as Fru.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, if you're going for the whole shebang, I'll claim my homeland.  The British Isles.
> 
> However, if you're limiting yourself to continental Europe, I'll go for France and claim the French President's girlfriend as part of the deal.



They married 2 months ago.


----------



## Aurora

Reveille said:
			
		

> I have a lot of German blood flowing through my veins too. Give me unlimited access to Germany and I'll let you have unlimited access to Switzerland.



Deal.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'd also like Germany. I am German after all. Plus, I'll make it my business to make sure we don't try to take over the world again. lol



King Rattus is taking over the world. He might need Germany to keep it organized and efficient.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I need to go play some Puzzle Quest. Bought it yet Frogman?



We're talking the total domination of Europe. You still want to play Puzzle Quest? :\


----------



## Blackrat

Whoa! I'm away for half an hour and you have already divided my empire in baronies or such. Oh well, I'm okay with that.
-So Aeson has been instituted as Grand Marshal of South Eastern Europe
-Aurora as Baroness of Belgium and Countess of Germany with his husband as Dictator of Netherlands
-Froggy is Baron of Britain and Sovereign of France
-Fru gets to be the Guy Who Leads in Switzerland
-And my GF demanded to get to be Princess of Skandinavia


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I need to go play some Puzzle Quest. Bought it yet Frogman?



I have not.  But then, since I'm at work right now, I wouldn't be able to play at this moment anyways.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> They married 2 months ago.



He's talking about the girlfriend not the wife. This is a Frenchman he's talking about.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think we all still think of him as Fru.



I don't mind still being called Fru. The name change is to honor to my dad, who made it possible for me to get to GenCon twice. I think it was destiny that I went last year. I was meant to go, before my two Fathers passed away. 

The fathers of the game I love so muych and my birth father. Rest In peace, Gary and Dad. I miss the both of you very, very much.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> For keeping your soccer hooligans out of my countries I will grant you full access to the beaches of Ibiza.



I'm afraid I can't do that, Dave.

I need to deport them SOMEWHERE.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Whoa! I'm away for half an hour and you have already divided my empire in baronies or such. Oh well, I'm okay with that.



World domination does not wait for lunch.  


			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> -So Aeson has been instituted as Grand Marshal of South Eastern Europe



I like the sound of that. Now I need to decide if my seat of power will be in Rome or Vatican City.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I can't do that, Dave.
> 
> I need to deport them SOMEWHERE.



Send them to Australia. That's what the place was founded for.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Grand Marshal...
> ...Baroness...
> ...Countess...
> ...Dictator...
> ...Baron...
> ...Sovereign...
> ...Guy Who Leads



Sorry, FruRev, looks like Rattus's thesaurus well ran dry.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sorry, FruRev, looks like Rattus's thesaurus well ran dry.



Pretty much. I just couldn't think of one to fit.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sorry, FruRev, looks like Rattus's thesaurus well ran dry.



Just call me Croesus.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Send them to Australia. That's what the place was founded for.



Yeah. . . I don't know.  I think the aboriginal people of Australia have suffered enough.

I could deport the hooligans to Texas, but I wouldn't wish that even on the hooligans.

So, yeah, Albania is pretty much the best choice.  How about partial access in exchange for limiting them to undeveloped areas?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's talking about the girlfriend not the wife. This is a Frenchman he's talking about.



No, the one who was his girlfriend, not his wife, is now his wife.  I need to wait a little and see who he gets as his girlfriend now.

It'll take us a bit to mobilize the troops, won't it?  Zombie Frog armies don't march overnight.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah. . . I don't know.  I think the aboriginal people of Australia have suffered enough.
> 
> I could deport the hooligans to Texas, but I wouldn't wish that even on the hooligans.
> 
> So, yeah, Albania is pretty much the best choice.  How about partial access in exchange for limiting them to undeveloped areas?



Granted.


----------



## Relique du Madde

While no one's looking he sets the wheels in motion which would insure that he becomes supreme overlord of the Americas.

Mwa ha ha ha!


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> While no one's looking he sets the wheels in motion which would insure that he becomes supreme overlord of the Americas.
> 
> Mwa ha ha ha!



And you can have 'em.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> While no one's looking he sets the wheels in motion which would insure that he becomes supreme overlord of the Americas.
> 
> Mwa ha ha ha!



Even Canada?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, the one who was his girlfriend, not his wife, is now his wife.  I need to wait a little and see who he gets as his girlfriend now.



That almost made my head hurt.  


			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> It'll take us a bit to mobilize the troops, won't it?  Zombie Frog armies don't march overnight.



I thought it would be easier for them to march overnight. You don't want the zombies drying up in the sunlight do you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Even Canada?



I _*think*_ Canada belongs to the Brits.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn straight.  Canadians are funny and I need someplace for all the yeti once I slash and burn Washington state.   I'm go9ing to ship the French Canadians to Europe though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought it would be easier for them to march overnight. You don't want the zombies drying up in the sunlight do you?



I think hafrog means to say that it takesmore than a fortnight to assemble an undead amphibious army.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> I think hafrog means to say that it takesmore than a fortnight to assemble an undead amphibious army.



This.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Damn straight.  Canadians are funny and I need someplace for all the yeti once I slash and burn Washington state.   I'm go9ing to ship the French Canadians to Europe though.



I can not allow you to slash and burn Washington state. A friend of mine is from there and I couldn't let that happen to her home.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> I _*think*_ Canada belongs to the Brits.




Only so long as they recognize the British sovereign as their own.  Considering that many in the Canadian government has gone public about their belief in extra terrestrials, I think I could easily convert them to Americans once I take them to Area 51.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> I _*think*_ Canada belongs to the Brits.



It does but we're talking under King Rattus. Froggy may not control Canada.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can not allow you to slash and burn Washington state. A friend of mine is from there and I couldn't let that happen to her home.





Then I'll make a concession and I"ll slash and burn Washington DC and move the capital to Denver just to make all the conspiracy nut-jobs go insane.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Only so long as they recognize the British sovereign as their own.  Considering that many in the Canadian government has gone public about their belief in extra terrestrials, I think I could easily convert them to Americans once I take them to Area 51.



I knew I forgot something. For full access to Area 51 you to shall have access to my beaches.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sweet. Beaches rule.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Then I'll make a concession and I"ll slash and burn Washington DC and move the capital to Denver just to make all the conspiracy nut-jobs go insane.



I'd like you to clarify that you do know Washington DC is not in Washington state.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

And Relique, for access to the Stargate, I'll give you whatever you want from Switzeland.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> And Relique, for access to the Stargate, I'll give you whatever you want from Switzeland.



Russia will want to take it back.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Russia will want to take it back.



Russia only has one of the Stargates, the USA has the other.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'd like you to clarify that you know Washington DC is not in Washington state.




To Clarify: Washington DC is located on the east coast near Maryland and Delaware and not between Oregon and British Columbia...  Hmm..  I think I'll rename British Columbia so that American High School students will not be confused about who owns that providence.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> Russia only has one of the Stargates, the USA has the other.



The US lost its Stargate and had been using Russia's ever since.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> To Clarify: Washington DC is located on the east coast near Maryland and Delaware and not between Oregon and British Columbia...  Hmm..  I think I'll rename British Columbia so that American High School students will not be confused about who owns that providence.



Ok. I wanted to make sure.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Not sure what I'd want from Switzerland.... besides the women   Then again, Polish women also are supposed to be hot.


----------



## Aeson

You can go skiing in the Alps.


----------



## Wereserpent

I'll take the moon!


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> I'll take the moon!



The moon isn't part of Europe.  I believe it was claimed in the name of all the peoples of the Earth.  But I could be wrong.

And either way, I'm fairly sure Relique was going to give you the Big Apple to sublet.  And you certainly can't have both.  So you're going to have to choose. . .
. . .
Between the moon and New York City.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I never skied before....   hmm... Sure!    I'll also go to the Matterhorn and look for that abominable snowman that Disney wants people to believe lives on the real Matterhorn.


----------



## Ferret

Bzzzzz Bzzz-zzzz. Zzzz!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:
			
		

> I'll take the moon!




Dude... if you take the moon then you'll have access to those Lunar cities and the soul reaper machine that John Lear saids exists there.  You'll also have access that the ruins of the Lunar kingdom and the Spaceport from Airplane! II and the spaceport from that crappy Lessie Nelson movie where Bill Clinton was replaced by an alien shape shifter.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The moon isn't part of Europe.  I believe it was claimed in the name of all the peoples of the Earth.  But I could be wrong.
> 
> And either way, I'm fairly sure Relique was going to give you the Big Apple to sublet.  And you certainly can't have both.  So you're going to have to choose. . .
> . . .
> Between the moon and New York City.



hafrogman: King of the Obscure


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> hafrogman: King of the Obscure



That's obscure?


----------



## Aeson

Ferret said:
			
		

> Bzzzzz Bzzz-zzzz. Zzzz!



Hey Ferret. Long time, no see.


----------



## Ferret

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Dude... if you take the moon then you'll have access to those Lunar cities and the soul reaper machine that John Lear saids exists there.  You'll also have access that the ruins of the Lunar kingdom and the Spaceport from Airplane! II and the spaceport from that crappy Lessie Nelson movie where Bill Clinton was replaced by an alien shape shifter.




I dreamt I was on the moon, with the Star Gate team. The locals were acting weird, and the methane in the cows combined with the low gravity made them float.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Dude... if you take the moon then you'll have access to those Lunar cities and the soul reaper machine that John Lear saids exists there.  You'll also have access that the ruins of the Lunar kingdom and the Spaceport from Airplane! II and the spaceport from that crappy Lessie Nelson movie where Bill Clinton was replaced by an alien shape shifter.




That is why I am taking it.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That's obscure?



Some may not get the song Between the moon and New York City comes from.


----------



## Aeson

Ferret said:
			
		

> I dreamt I was on the moon, with the Star Gate team. The locals were acting weird, and the methane in the cows combined with the low gravity made them float.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ferret said:
			
		

> I dreamt I was on the moon, with the Star Gate team. The locals were acting weird, and the methane in the cows combined with the low gravity made them float.




moo


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Some may not get the song Between the moon and New York City comes from.



I guess I feel there's a deep rift between some (or even many) not getting a reference, and it being truly obscure.  If I were to start singing, "mud, mud glorious mud", THAT would be obscure.

Each returns the correct answer on the first try from Google.  But "Arthur" is far more likely to return a "Oh yeah, I've heard of that" response than Flanders and Swann.


----------



## hafrogman

Ferret said:
			
		

> I dreamt I was on the moon, with the Star Gate team. The locals were acting weird, and the methane in the cows combined with the low gravity made them float.



Wow. . . that is a weird dream.

...

I don't think the Stargate team has EVER been to the moon.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I guess I feel there's a deep rift between some (or even many) not getting a reference, and it being truly obscure.  If I were to start singing, "mud, mud glorious mud", THAT would be obscure.
> 
> Each returns the correct answer on the first try from Google.  But "Arthur" is far more likely to return a "Oh yeah, I've heard of that" response than Flanders and Swann.



Good point


----------



## Ferret

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow. . . that is a weird dream.
> 
> ...
> 
> I don't think the Stargate team has EVER been to the moon.




They should. It's quite strange there.

I was also on a moon train (in the future) and saw my GF and her friends on the platform.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just got back from watching Beetlejuice.

So, whats happening?


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> Just got back from watching Beetlejuice.
> 
> So, whats happening?



Farting cows on the moon.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> So, whats happening?




We're partitioning the world.


----------



## Evilhalfling

I'd like to start small - Can I get Vatican City? If I do can I be king and pope? 
I promise I would be better than Innocent IX.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> We're partitioning the world.



Partitioning?   

Lets just be careful that we don't perforate or percolate it.


----------



## Aeson

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I'd like to start small - Can I get Vatican City? If I do can I be king and pope?
> I promise I would be better than Innocent IX.



*cough* *points at self* Grand Marshal of Italy. I still haven't decided what I'll do with Vatican City. 

I tell you what. I'll let you have Constantinople.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I say we give Piratecat the Caribbean as a good will gesture.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I tell you what. I'll let you have Constantinople.



Istanbul?


/osbcure again?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I say we give Piratecat the Caribbean as a good will gesture.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Aeson said:
			
		

> *cough* *points at self* Grand Marshal of Italy. I still haven't decided what I'll do with Vatican City.
> 
> I tell you what. I'll let you have Constantinople.




Constantinople? Are we sure thats in Europe? 
Italy and Vatican city are very different.  Oh hey has someone spoken for Germany? 
Of course I will need to read up on my evil overlord planning guide.  I almost even speak he language.

Der Tentenfish reagiert nicht die Gedanken controller ! 
Ich verminde ihn mit meinem Armbroster !


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Some may not get the song Between the moon and New York City comes from.




I know it's crazy, but it's true.


----------



## Heckler

I can't believe no one's touched the Iberian peninsula yet.

[insert your own "touching/peninsula" joke here]

I'll take Spain/Portugal.

And then I'll claim Ireland in the name of Spain. 

(Well I never been to Spain...)


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Istanbul?
> 
> 
> /osbcure again?



Why they changed it I can't say. People just liked it better that way.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> I can't believe no one's touched the Iberian peninsula yet.
> 
> [insert your own "touching/peninsula" joke here]
> 
> I'll take Spain/Portugal.
> 
> And then I'll claim Ireland in the name of Spain.
> 
> (Well I never been to Spain...)



Will you speak with an Irish accent?


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Will you speak with an Irish accent?



I'll try, but it has a tendancy to slip into Scottish.  

[insert own "slip into Scottish" joke here]

One of the reasons I want Ireland is so I can hear the lasses with the cool Irish accents.:swoon:


----------



## Aeson

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Constantinople? Are we sure thats in Europe?
> Italy and Vatican city are very different.  Oh hey has someone spoken for Germany?
> Of course I will need to read up on my evil overlord planning guide.  I almost even speak he language.
> 
> Der Tentenfish reagiert nicht die Gedanken controller !
> Ich verminde ihn mit meinem Armbroster !



It's Turkey and Turkey is in the EU or will be so I say yes its in Europe.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> I can't believe no one's touched the Iberian peninsula yet.
> 
> [insert your own "touching/peninsula" joke here]
> 
> I'll take Spain/Portugal.
> 
> And then I'll claim Ireland in the name of Spain.
> 
> (Well I never been to Spain...)



I took part of Spain. Ibiza is a Spanish island.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Will you speak with an Irish accent?



I will if you want.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'll try, but it has a tendancy to slip into Scottish.



I've gotten better about that but I still slip



			
				Heckler said:
			
		

> One of the reasons I want Ireland is so I can hear the lasses with the cool Irish accents.:swoon:



I will trade you 3 Italian concubines for 1 Irish.


----------



## Blackrat

Well this is interesting. It seems my empire is expanding to americas and even to moon now. But I ran out of cool titles to give to my governors .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well this is interesting. It seems my empire is expanding to americas and even to moon now. But I ran out of cool titles to give to my governors .




As Supreme Overloads of the Americas I must warn you that any further incursions into my glorious continent will be answered by my sending a combined force consisting of the Jets and the Sharks to your country to take out your precious River Dancers.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> As Supreme Overloads of the Americas I must warn you that any further incursions into my glorious continent will be answered by my sending a combined force consisting of the Jets and the Sharks to your country to take out your precious River Dancers.



Oh, sorry, I thought you wanted to join under my empire :\ . Well, shoot yourself, I hadn't a cool title to give you anyway. I'd have just called you The Dude Who Commands Because The Other Dude Is Unavailable. Oh and Froggy, I changed my mind, you can be The Dude Who Commands Because The Other Dude Is Unavailable of France until I get ahold of Horacio. I think I'll give it to him. But you can still stay as Baron of Britain.


----------



## Blackrat

Durnit. I've been looking into my options in school. Best case scenario: 6,5 years to doctorate. That's if I go with burnout-pace . Darn, I'm too impatient. I want a well paid job now, not 7 years from now :\


----------



## Ferret

Can I get the moon? I think I deserve it!


Also black rat, which degree?


----------



## Blackrat

Ferret said:
			
		

> Also black rat, which degree?



Theology. If all goes as I plan my main field will be patristics.


----------



## Wereserpent

Ferret said:
			
		

> Can I get the moon? I think I deserve it!




Sorry, the moon is mine.


----------



## Ferret

But...but...*ferret-puppy eyes*...pwease?


----------



## Blackrat

Whoa! For some time now I have been wondering why Froggy's screenname had an undertone to it that makes me feel uneasy. I just realized the truth: Hafrogman = Aforgomon. See, they sound too similar to be coinsidence! Froggy is avatar of Yog-Sothoth!

I knew I shouldn't have read Cthulhu-stuff again.

Now I'm screwed...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry, I thought you wanted to join under my empire :\ . Well, shoot yourself, I hadn't a cool title to give you anyway. I'd have just called you The Dude Who Commands Because The Other Dude Is Unavailable. Oh and Froggy, I changed my mind, you can be The Dude Who Commands Because The Other Dude Is Unavailable of France until I get ahold of Horacio. I think I'll give it to him. But you can still stay as Baron of Britain.



No one was going to tell you but we're each waiting for the chance to overthrow you.


----------



## Aeson

Ferret said:
			
		

> But...but...*ferret-puppy eyes*...pwease?



Who can resist?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Pity, there's a very nice restaurant in Santa Barbara.  Or, Goleta technically.  The Beachside Cafe.  I highly recommend.



Before I logged in this was the last post in the hive. It also said hafrogman was logged in. Something odd is going on.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:
			
		

> No one was going to tell you but we're each waiting for the chance to overthrow you.



That is why I have already plans in progress to thwart your attempts. Mostly I follow these simple procedures (but don't tell anyone or they might find out about my plans): http://www.eviloverlord.com/lists/overlord.html

If there's anyone who haven't yet at least once seen this list, I'm amazed. Old classics never die.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Before I logged in this was the last post in the hive. It also said hafrogman was logged in. Something odd is going on.



blame funnel?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> blame funnel?



I blame fickle.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> That is why I have already plans in progress to thwart your attempts. Mostly I follow these simple procedures (but don't tell anyone or they might find out about my plans): http://www.eviloverlord.com/lists/overlord.html
> 
> If there's anyone who haven't yet at least once seen this list, I'm amazed. Old classics never die.



I've seen the list before. And now so has everyone else. We can now take these into consideration when making OUR plans.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Before I logged in this was the last post in the hive. It also said hafrogman was logged in. Something odd is going on.



Old cache?
Something to do with snapshots for ENWorld 2?
I really was logged in?


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Whoa! For some time now I have been wondering why Froggy's screenname had an undertone to it that makes me feel uneasy. I just realized the truth: Hafrogman = Aforgomon. See, they sound too similar to be coinsidence! Froggy is avatar of Yog-Sothoth!
> 
> I knew I shouldn't have read Cthulhu-stuff again.
> 
> Now I'm screwed...



Bah-weep, granah-weep, ninny-bong!

No, wait. . . wrong chant.

Icky, icky, icky, zim! Ftang woopboing nrow.

No?

Your soul, it has flavor.  Nom nom nom.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Old cache?
> Something to do with snapshots for ENWorld 2?
> I really was logged in?



I think you had logged in 2 hours before I did. I'm not sure what it was because it didn't do it on a different computer. It could be the cashe.


----------



## Aurora

Back to the places we will rule over.....

Aeson- I want a residence on the island of Capri. I've been there. It's effing beautiful.
Heckler- I want a residence on the Canary Islands. In fact, just give me a whole island (K).  My grandparents were stationed there at one time, and they say it has more perfect weather than even San Diego does. It stays in the low 70's almost year round and has low humidity.


----------



## Aurora

It's time to make lunch. I have no idea what to make.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Back to the places we will rule over.....
> 
> Aeson- I want a residence on the island of Capri. I've been there. It's effing beautiful.



Done and done.

 And color me jealous. You've been to so many places. :\


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's time to make lunch. I have no idea what to make.


----------



## Aurora

Club Multi-grain crackers are really, really good. I daresay they are better than regular Club crackers, and I really like regular Club crackers too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

>



_*makes Aeson a healthy salad*_


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> _*makes Aeson a healthy salad*_



I was making a suggestion for Aurora.  

I'm having a tuna wrap for lunch.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was making a suggestion for Aurora.
> 
> I'm having a tuna wrap for lunch.



I'm having a tuna salad for breakfast.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Club Multi-grain crackers are really, really good. I daresay they are better than regular Club crackers, and I really like regular Club crackers too.



I like Club crackers. I don't think I've had multi-grain. Are you eating them plain? What tops your cracker?


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> I'm having a tuna salad for breakfast.



Breakfast?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Blackrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! For some time now I have been wondering why Froggy's screenname had an undertone to it that makes me feel uneasy. I just realized the truth: Hafrogman = Aforgomon. See, they sound too similar to be coinsidence! Froggy is avatar of Yog-Sothoth!
> 
> I knew I shouldn't have read Cthulhu-stuff again.
> 
> Now I'm screwed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bah-weep, granah-weep, ninny-bong!
> 
> No, wait. . . wrong chant.
> 
> Icky, icky, icky, aim! Ftang woopboing nrow.
> 
> No?
> 
> Your soul, it has flavor.  Nom nom nom.
Click to expand...
















OMG, OMG!!! Damn, that's too funny!   

Sigged!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Breakfast?



Aye. Left overs from dinner.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> OMG, OMG!!! Damn, that's too funny!
> 
> Sigged!



Isn't your sig long enough? It has its own thread.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I like Club crackers. I don't think I've had multi-grain. Are you eating them plain? What tops your cracker?



I *love* Club crackers, with cheese on top. But I'm trying to lose weight, so lately, no cheese.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Isn't your sig long enough? It has its own thread.



I sblocked it.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> OMG, OMG!!! Damn, that's too funny!
> 
> Sigged!



Aeson, Aurora and Reveille.  Now I'm in three signatures.  I'm like my own Sig virus!


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> I sblocked it.



Doh, just noticed a typo in there.  It should be icky, icky, icky Zim.  You may wish to edit your sig.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Doh, just noticed a typo in there.  It should be icky, icky, icky Zim.  You may wish to edit your sig.



fixed!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Aeson, Aurora and Reveille.  Now I'm in three signatures.  I'm like my own Sig virus!


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> I sblocked it.



You should be ashamed. You'll go blind doing that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You should be ashamed. You'll go blind doing that.



Dude. SPOILER BLOCKING isn't exactly the same as masturbating!  :\


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> Dude. SPOILER BLOCKING isn't exactly the same as masturbating!  :\



Its not?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Its not?



Damn, you're dense.    

Sorry. Don't exactly mean that as a put down.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just finished my salad. It was quite tasty.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Its not?



Don't pay Rev any mind, Aeson.  Just keep your sblocking to yourself, and wash your hands afterwards.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> Damn, you're dense.
> 
> Sorry. Don't exactly mean that as a put down.



I'm insulted.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Don't pay Rev any mind, Aeson.  Just keep your sblocking to yourself, and wash your hands afterwards.



But I want to share.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> But I want to share.



Ewwwwww.

Get a girlfriend.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Aeson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I want to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ewwwwww.
> 
> Get a girlfriend.
Click to expand...


Aeson, boy, is that you? 
I thought your post-makin' days were through,
Sunk-in eyes and full of sighs,
Tell no lies, you get wise,
I tell you now were gonna pull you through,
Theres only one thing left that we can do.

We gotta get you a woman,
Its like nothin else to make you feel sure you're alive.
We gotta get you a woman,
We better get walkin, were wastin time talkin now.

We gotta get you a woman
And when were through with you,
Well get me one too.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> OMG, OMG!!! Damn, that's too funny!
> 
> Sigged!



Woo! I've never been sigged before! *Happy Dance*


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Aeson, boy, is that you?
> I thought your post-makin' days were through,
> Sunk-in eyes and full of sighs,
> Tell no lies, you get wise,
> I tell you now were gonna pull you through,
> Theres only one thing left that we can do.
> 
> We gotta get you a woman,
> Its like nothin else to make you feel sure you're alive.
> We gotta get you a woman,
> We better get walkin, were wastin time talkin now.
> 
> We gotta get you a woman
> And when were through with you,
> Well get me one too.



What a jolly plan. I'll join the search...


Sorry, there was none under the rock. I will now leave you to fend for yourselves...


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> What a jolly plan. I'll join the search...
> 
> Sorry, there was none under the rock. I will now leave you to fend for yourselves...



Gee, thanks for your extensive assistance.   :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey, BR. So I have initiative against that lycanbeast?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Hey, BR. So I have initiative against that lycanbeast?



Yeah, your turn, slash it ribbons boy!


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Gee, thanks for your extensive assistance.   :\



I knew you couldn't do without my help. Now you don't need to come all over here just to check that stone.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah, your turn, slash it ribbons boy!



Done; and a possible crit. Invisible Castle is lovin'me lately.


----------



## Wereserpent

Ferret said:
			
		

> But...but...*ferret-puppy eyes*...pwease?




Sorry, it is mine.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Sorry, it is mine.



Let him have half, it is bigger than any of the countries the rest of us hivers have claimed.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:
			
		

> Let him have half, it is bigger than any of the countries the rest of us hivers have claimed.




Sorry, I want it ALL to myself.  

[Baby Voice]

MINE, IT'S MINE!

[/Baby Voice]


ahhh ok, he can have half of it!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Aeson, boy, is that you?
> I thought your post-makin' days were through,
> Sunk-in eyes and full of sighs,
> Tell no lies, you get wise,
> I tell you now were gonna pull you through,
> Theres only one thing left that we can do.
> 
> We gotta get you a woman,
> Its like nothin else to make you feel sure you're alive.
> We gotta get you a woman,
> We better get walkin, were wastin time talkin now.
> 
> We gotta get you a woman
> And when were through with you,
> Well get me one too.



You're one to talk.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> Ewwwwww.
> 
> Get a girlfriend.



Get a job.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're one to talk.



Missed the last two lines?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Get a job.



Don't need to. As of next month I'll be getting $150 a month net to do with as I please.


----------



## megamania

Thats more than me and I work two jobs.....


----------



## Evilhalfling

okay done with the yummy rice/chicken/zuchinni dish. Im back at work. 
You know assuming surffing here on a friday afternoon counts as work.


----------



## hafrogman

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> You know assuming surffing here on a friday afternoon counts as work.



I always assume it does.

Makes me feel kinda guilty when my boss calls me into his office to complement me on my work.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I like Club crackers. I don't think I've had multi-grain. Are you eating them plain? What tops your cracker?



Today, I ate them plain. Last night, they were toped with little chunks of Boar's Head Sharp Cheddar cheese.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Makes me feel kinda guilty when my boss calls me into his office to complement me on my work.



Giggity?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Today, I ate them plain. Last night, they were toped with little chunks of Boar's Head Sharp Cheddar cheese.









 Oh, da-amn, thats sounds so good.


----------



## Aurora

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> okay done with the yummy rice/chicken/zuchinni dish. Im back at work.
> You know assuming surffing here on a friday afternoon counts as work.



Did you make this yummy dish? I happen to have some chicken, rice, and zucchini myself, ya see.


----------



## Aurora

Reveille said:
			
		

> Oh, da-amn, thats sounds so good.




Cheese isn't that bad for you Fru. Everything in moderation. Plus, it has calcium. Whilst on your diet, are you getting enough calcium? It is very important.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Giggity?



No.


----------



## Aurora

I am eating a PB and jelly sandwich with blackberry pecan jam. It is DELICIOUS! I have never had this jam before. I saw it at Meijers the other day and bought it. It must be new as I had never seen it. 

I am also eating M&M's. I thought about putting them on the PB&J, but instead I am just eating them along with them. I am supposed to be on a diet Oh well, everything in moderation, right????


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Cheese isn't that bad for you Fru. Everything in moderation. Plus, it has calcium. Whilst on your diet, are you getting enough calcium? It is very important.



I take a multivitam and a Vitamin C every day. Plus, I drink a glass or two of milk a day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No.



Well, I had to try. I strive to be more like you. You know what they say, 'Imitation is the highest form of flattery'.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Aurora said:
			
		

> Did you make this yummy dish? I happen to have some chicken, rice, and zucchini myself, ya see.




Sorta.  Wifey found the recipe and made the marinaide, but decided she was too preganent/tired to finish@31 weeks  So I cut up vegies and wrapped the concoction in alumminum and baked it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

:\ What, is everyone out for lunch/dinner?


----------



## Aurora

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Sorta.  Wifey found the recipe and made the marinaide, but decided she was too preganent/tired to finish@31 weeks  So I cut up vegies and wrapped the concoction in alumminum and baked it.


----------



## Aurora

Reveille said:
			
		

> :\ What, is everyone out for lunch/dinner?



I was taking care of my kids. I know.....excuses, excuses.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I was taking care of my kids. I know.....excuses, excuses.



So, what are the little tykes up to right now?


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> I will trade you 3 Italian concubines for 1 Irish.



Provided that one of them is Maria Grazia Cucinotta, you have a deal.

[sblock=Maria]




[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Provided that one of them is Maria Grazia Cucinotta, you have a deal.
> 
> [sblock=Maria]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]



Yowza.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heckler- I want a residence on the Canary Islands. In fact, just give me a whole island (K).  My grandparents were stationed there at one time, and they say it has more perfect weather than even San Diego does. It stays in the low 70's almost year round and has low humidity.



Mmkay.   Provided I'm allowed to visit the motherland during Oktoberfest.  (I'm also German.  )

Aeson can have Ibiza, he did claim it first.

So before anybody else thinks of it, I claim Andorra in the name of Spain.  (Just 'cause its there.)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

You know, now that I think about it, I wouldn't mind adding Iceland to my domain.


----------



## Ferret

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No.



Giggity-goo?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Elo hive.  What's up?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heckler said:
			
		

> Provided that one of them is Maria Grazia Cucinotta, you have a deal.
> 
> [sblock=Maria]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]




...

Note to self:  Must free up national budget so that American woman can all have free passes to the health spa and gyms so they can compete with European women.


----------



## Relique Hunter

So, what exactly is the hive?


----------



## Aurora

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> So, what exactly is the hive?



A never-ending conversation between whoever happens to be there at the time.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Provided that one of them is Maria Grazia Cucinotta, you have a deal.
> 
> [sblock=Maria]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]



Those are some huge......ummm....tracks of land!


----------



## Evilhalfling

If yall are ever in denver you have got to try the Great Northern Tavern - Its food is really just  amazing.   

anyone tried Zim Yang Zin?   I mean really you have to order it just cause he name, or at least I did. anyone wanna guess what it is? guesses only no googling.  


ps. yowza! and sure you can come up for octoberfest, Im want germany for the Brawts and umm... HUGE tracts of land.. more than the beer.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Aurora said:
			
		

> A never-ending conversation between whoever happens to be there at the time.



Interesting.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Provided that one of them is Maria Grazia Cucinotta, you have a deal.
> 
> [sblock=Maria]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]



Done and done. Once I'm done with her.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> You know, now that I think about it, I wouldn't mind adding Iceland to my domain.



So you can have Bjork?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> A never-ending conversation between whoever happens to be there at the time.



And with people that aren't here at the time.


----------



## Aeson

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> Interesting.



Indeed. 


Any relation to Relique Du Madde?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Those are some huge......ummm....tracks of land!



The best money can buy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> So, what exactly is the hive?





</Quickening>

What?  Another Relique?!?!? 

</Realization>

No, you come to hunt.... _ Me._.

</Draws sword>

With heart, faith and steel...  In the end there may only be one...


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> So you can have Bjork?



Nah, he wants


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nah, he wants
> </snip>




You do realize that she becomes legal this May..*






* Well maybe next year for most states and countries..


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> So, what exactly is the hive?



  Another Relique!

To paraphrase Talislan the hive is an oasis of (in)sanity, a beacon of light to the lost, frustrated or the just plain tired posters of EnWorld.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> </Quickening>
> 
> What?  Another Relique?!?!?
> 
> </Realization>
> 
> No, you come to hunt.... _ Me._.
> 
> </Draws sword>
> 
> With heart, faith and steel...  In the end there may only be one...



My guess is that his/her handle is an amalgam of Relique and Relic Hunter, a once popular tv show.   

I think.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nah, he wants
> 
> <snip>



That is a girl, my gf is a woman. Huge difference.

Anyway, I wrote a paper on Iceland for school once, and I fell in love with the island.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> My guess is that his/her handle is an amalgam of Relique and Relic Hunter, a once popular tv show.
> 
> I think.





Just ruin my Highlander fantasy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Just ruin my Highlander fantasy.



Hey, I could be wrong. S/He could be after you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm... if thats the case then I call Duncan MacLeod...


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> My guess is that his/her handle is an amalgam of Relique and Relic Hunter, a once popular tv show.
> 
> I think.



Relic Hunter was popular? It was a very bad Tomb Raider ripoff.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> You do realize that she becomes legal this May..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Well maybe next year for most states and countries..



I guess that isn't a recent picture.


----------



## Ferret

Reveille said:
			
		

> That is a girl, my gf is a woman. Huge difference.
> 
> Anyway, I wrote a paper on Iceland for school once, and I fell in love with the island.



I did something similar once and fell in love with glass....  




			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I guess that isn't a recent picture.








Closer.


----------



## Aeson

Ferret said:
			
		

> I did something similar once and fell in love with glass....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer.



How could anyone fall in love with glass? He's an A-hole. 

Cute but still looks 12.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> Cute but still looks 12.




Just think, in a year she could star on To Catch a Predator.... assuming that NBC decides to bring that back.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Reveille said:
			
		

> My guess is that his/her handle is an amalgam of Relique and Relic Hunter, a once popular tv show.



Actually, no. I chose the handle Relique Hunter due in part to my hunt for a physical copy of John Donne's The Relique poem. Never found a physical copy for a price I was willing to pay, but the poem just so happens to be my favorite poem of all time.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Aeson said:
			
		

> How could anyone fall in love with glass? He's an A-hole.




Ira Glass? huh-uh.  mayhap "American Life" is not the most exciting of radio/TV shows but it has its moments.


----------



## megamania

'allo Hive


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening mega?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Relic Hunter was popular? It was a very bad Tomb Raider ripoff.



Yes, but was there a tv show with the title of Tomb Raider? Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think there is/was.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> Yes, but was there a tv show with the title of Tomb Raider? Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think there is/was.



Regardless I still say it was a ripoff.


----------



## Aeson

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Ira Glass? huh-uh.  mayhap "American Life" is not the most exciting of radio/TV shows but it has its moments.



Not that glass.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> 'allo Hive



Sup?


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

A wretched hive of scum & villiany

looks fine to me


----------



## Relique du Madde

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> Actually, no. I chose the handle Relique Hunter due in part to my hunt for a physical copy of John Donne's The Relique poem




Just as long you are not hunting me 



> Never found a physical copy for a price I was willing to pay, but the poem just so happens to be my favorite poem of all time.




I'd say try a 5 fingered discount... but then you couldn't show off the book once you stowed it...


----------



## Wereserpent

Dranana


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Dranana



banana


----------



## Aeson

fofana


----------



## Aurora

feefi


----------



## Blackrat

efreeti?


----------



## Blackrat

A new Hiver!? Rev, bring out the cake! This must be celebrated!


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

Blackrat said:
			
		

> A new Hiver!? Rev, bring out the cake! This must be celebrated!



Wine and blood must flow bring forth the sacrifices!  We have a new convert!


----------



## Relique du Madde

HeavenShallBurn said:
			
		

> Wine and blood must flow bring forth the sacrifices!  We have a new convert!




HUZZAH!


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:
			
		

> Whats happening mega?





My computer is going on the fritz.

It keeps saying- "Phone line is busy" when trying to connect.   Not good.   Despite my comments / mood here this year-  this is all that remains that keeps my sanity... in check for lack of better words.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sup?





So now I will be only here when time, family, bills and now equipment operating allows.


----------



## megamania

So yesterday when it was down I read "E is Extinction" and started "Mutant Massacre" comicbook TPBs.   Slept over 12 hours. (still suffering from the Flu).


Out of habit I came down to hobbyroom and clicked my lil' blue E and viola-  I have access to the net again.


So I am....and no one else.


----------



## megamania

So in the meantime I'll float around EN World, CM and see what is happening in the world before I go to work.


----------



## Aurora

The hive on the 2nd page! Blasphemy!


----------



## Aurora

Good to see you around Mega.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> The hive on the 2nd page! Blasphemy!





and it took me 2 1/2 hours to do it dammit.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Good to see you around Mega.





allo.


Getting in my internet use while I can.....


----------



## megamania

Time to go to work.

Wife is doing OT and I'm looking to possibly work Fri and Sat nites at Price Chopper as a stocker....  everyone works 95 hours ...right.


----------



## Aurora

You work WAY too much Mega.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:
			
		

> So yesterday when it was down I read "E is Extinction" and started "Mutant Massacre" comicbook TPBs.   Slept over 12 hours. (still suffering from the Flu).



How are those?  My X-men collection is rather skimpy with House of M being the earliest comic (although I have a huge gap between 198 and some of the Pre-Messiah Complex storylines).


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> You work WAY too much Mega.





and as everyone here knows- it doesn't effect me at the least mentally, emotionally or physically....   :\


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> How are those?  My X-men collection is rather skimpy with House of M being the earliest comic (although I have a huge gap between 198 and some of the Pre-Messiah Complex storylines).





Okay.

Mutant Massacre was the first "multi- mutant title cross over.  Some of my favorite stuff is the Simonson era on X-Factor.  E for Extinction is Morrison's X-men stuff.  It is okay.  I liked his work on JLA more.

What did you think of Civil War?   It completely rewrites so much of the Marvel Universe except for the "X" books.   I have not read an "X" book in several years however.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Despite my comments / mood here this year-  this is all that remains that keeps my sanity... in check for lack of better words.



Wait, who let the sane person in the hive?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:
			
		

> What did you think of Civil War?   It completely rewrites so much of the Marvel Universe except for the "X" books.   I have not read an "X" book in several years however.




From what I read about Civil War, I thought they botched up the execution a little considering that the SHRA and the MRA both paralleled each other which to me would have resulted in many former mutants and mutant rights activists protesting the act considering that it would lead to the passing of a Mutant Registration Act.  Thats not even mentioning that the only reason Spiderman demasked himself was because they knew they were going to Retconn it several months later.

Personally, I like the fact that the Secret Invasion isn't going to affect the X-universe beyond having one of the Wolverines being revealed to be a Skrull and maybe X-Factor discovering that the Young Xmen are being trained by a Cyclops Skrull (since it does not make sense for Cyclops and the X-men to work out of San Fransisco, then fly to Denver to give X-Force their missions while training the Young X-Men in the ruins of the X-Mansion).


----------



## Blackrat

Hi Relique.


----------



## Bront

Gah!  More comic book talk!  I can't get away from it!

(I follow the movies, and read up occasionally on the web when I'm bored, but beyond that, don't follow them much)


----------



## Relique du Madde

One of us.  One of us. Gooble gabble gooble gabble. One of us. One of us.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Gah!  More comic book talk!  I can't get away from it!
> 
> (I follow the movies, and read up occasionally on the web when I'm bored, but beyond that, don't follow them much)





Its everywhere.   I just wish more people went to the Media section to discuss it.  I can talk comics all day.  Especially Valiant Comics (which may be returning complete with a Ratner movie) and 80's, 90's comics.    Due to current prices (4 dollars a piece) I can't afford to buy them anymore.   I just listen for good stories and wait for their TPB to arrive.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Gah!  More comic book talk!  I can't get away from it!
> 
> (I follow the movies, and read up occasionally on the web when I'm bored, but beyond that, don't follow them much)



Could be more entertaining than the WoW talk we had last week.


----------



## hafrogman

Well, we could avoid discussing comic books OR video games.

...

So, any new comic book video games coming out soon?  I imagine Iron Man will get some marketing tie ins.  I miss the old days of Marvel vs. Capcom. . .


----------



## Aeson

Marvel vs Capcom was fun. I'd like to see an updated version.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> Marvel vs Capcom was fun. I'd like to see an updated version.





Marvel vs Capcom vc Namco vs DC would be a kick ass game.

One thing's for sure, the fight between Power Girl and Ivy vs. Chun Lee and  Spiderwoman (or Black Cat) would probably be enough overload Dead or Alive's "bounce" engine


----------



## Relique Hunter

So, what'd I miss?


----------



## Relique Hunter

Is it usually this quiet here?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> Is it usually this quiet here?



Mostly yes. It gets a spurs of couple days when it moves 3 pages in an hour and then it's quiet for a couple weeks with only few posts per day.

That pic in your sig BTW. Just the kind of landscape photo I love. cool


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Marvel vs Capcom vc Namco vs DC would be a kick ass game.
> 
> One thing's for sure, the fight between Power Girl and Ivy vs. Chun Lee and  Spiderwoman (or Black Cat) would probably be enough overload Dead or Alive's "bounce" engine



God. I hope so.


----------



## Aeson

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> Is it usually this quiet here?



It can be. The Hive has been going through some slow periods of late. We had been more active in the past. Shamfully it helps to have a woman here. froggy must be busy and Rev hasn't come around yet. They can move things along.

Give us something to spur conversation.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Blackrat said:
			
		

> That pic in your sig BTW. Just the kind of landscape photo I love. cool



Thanks. I got it from Wikipedia's Yosemite National Park page. I live close to the park and have taken many camping trips there and love to hiking there in the winter months.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Aeson said:
			
		

> Give us something to spur conversation.



I'm an outdoorsy kind of person. When I'm not working or relaxing inside I like to walk, hike and do manual stuff. It helps me keep fit. I'm not obsessed with having big muscles but I do like to keep myself trim. 

You huys and gals like doin' outdoors stuff too?


----------



## Aeson

Ouside? Like with the bugs, animals, other people, and the SUN? *shudder*


J/k  

I'm not the outdoorsy type. I do like going outside some times. I go to parks and such. I do like hiking but don't do it often.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ouside? Like with the bugs, animals, other people, and the SUN? *shudder*



Actually, its not that bad right now where I am. It's 68° Fahrenheit. It one of the reasons why I love Mariposa. It gets a little warm here during the summer months but otherwise its pretty much tolerable year round. If I hated the sun though, I'd have chosen Montana over California.


----------



## Aeson

Everything here is yellow with pine pollen.  :\  It's been cloudy here which the type of weather I like. I think I would like the weather in Canada, England or Washington state.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Are you allergic to pollen Aeson?


----------



## Aeson

No. I just don't like the yellow stuff. If I had a camera I would take a picture of my car and show you how bad it is and it will only get worse.


----------



## Relique Hunter

I really feel sorry for anyone that enjoys being outdoors but can't stand it because of allergies.

My half-sister is that way. She loves spring and all it brings but has so many allegies that she's sent into a tizzy of sneezes if she takes one step outside.  :\


----------



## Relique du Madde

Egads... people are talking about that big scary place outside the city.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Egads... people are talking about that big scary place outside the city.



 Is that a problem?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Only if you are an agoraphobic, which I'm not


----------



## Relique Hunter

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Only if you are an agoraphobic, which I'm not



Thats good to know. What are your hobbies other Relique?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> Thats good to know. What are your hobbies other Relique?




The usual sort of things.  Reading, playing video games, watching movies.


----------



## Relique Hunter

What kind of books do you like to read?


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Marvel vs Capcom vc Namco vs DC would be a kick ass game.
> 
> One thing's for sure, the fight between Power Girl and Ivy vs. Chun Lee and  Spiderwoman (or Black Cat) would probably be enough overload Dead or Alive's "bounce" engine





So many puppies.......


----------



## megamania

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> I'm an outdoorsy kind of person. When I'm not working or relaxing inside I like to walk, hike and do manual stuff. It helps me keep fit. I'm not obsessed with having big muscles but I do like to keep myself trim.
> 
> You huys and gals like doin' outdoors stuff too?





Kayak, hike, camp and when possible bicycle regularly.  Also enjoy soccer, frisbee and swimming.   Keeps me at a fit and trim 240+ pounds


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Everything here is yellow with pine pollen.  :\  It's been cloudy here which the type of weather I like. I think I would like the weather in Canada, England or Washington state.





For what it is worth, my tree mold allegies are beginning... means spring is here.


----------



## megamania

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> I really feel sorry for anyone that enjoys being outdoors but can't stand it because of allergies.  :\





My spring mold allegies last 1 week with a drippy nose and sore throat and some coughing.

My fall mold allegies also last a week but give me severe headaches and drousiness along with the above symtoms.


Since I'm diabetic taking medicine is a six / 1/2 dozen kinda thing.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> What kind of books do you like to read?




Mostly modern-day fantasy/fiction, mythology, those new age spiritual type of books and some of those books that deal with native american / mesoamerican cultures and art.


----------



## Blackrat

'Allo. Rat is back. How is Hive?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sickly.  I've been battling a cold since last week


----------



## Blackrat

Cruel. I have a feeling that I catch the spring-cold when I have a day off and then it's gone again by the next day. Haven't been truly ill in five years.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lucky.  I tend to get sick every winter, but this last month sucked.  I had an eye infection, then an ear infection then began to get this cold.  I basically had about a week and a half of downtime between each illness.


----------



## Blackrat

Ouch. I have been sometimes wondering if the _Unbreakable_ had some hidden truth in it, since I have a feeling I have something like that.

Well, hope you get better soon .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Thanks.

Personally I wish there was truth in _Reboot_ because the idea the Sprites are actually kill able and not pre-programmed elements in a game is appealing to me on so many wrong levels.  Then again thats probably why I liked watching that Animator vs Animation  flash movies.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ouch. I have been sometimes wondering if the _Unbreakable_ had some hidden truth in it, since I have a feeling I have something like that.



 You've never been sickor broken any bones?

I've been jostled around a bit myself and I've had some close calls but I've never had any broken bones. On one occasion my spine sustained damage but didn't break. The doc told me that if the pressure had been a centimeter lower I'd have been in a wheel chair for the rest of my life.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> You've never been sickor broken any bones?



Well almost. Last time I had real colds was somewhere about five years ago. Other than that I can't even remember when I was last sick. Sometime in elementary school I think. I broke my foot in the army but it healed pretty quick. And that's only time I've been really injured. I actually had a brick-wall fall on me when I was 4 and all I got was a bump in my head. And fell from third floor gettin a bruise on my knee when I was in high-school.

Damn, now that you got me thinking about it, I'm even more convinced that something's up.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Damn, now that you got me thinking about it, I'm even more convinced that something's up.



You probably just have a high Constitution.  There are recorded cases of people that are near-unbreakable. These sorts of people can be broken though, but manage to heal rather quickly. I'm almost certain that having a positive mental outlook helps the healing process. The people with the Wisdom to realize that usually succeed in living very healthy long lives.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Its everywhere.   I just wish more people went to the Media section to discuss it.  I can talk comics all day.  Especially Valiant Comics (which may be returning complete with a Ratner movie) and 80's, 90's comics.    Due to current prices (4 dollars a piece) I can't afford to buy them anymore.   I just listen for good stories and wait for their TPB to arrive.



I see that kind of discussion all the time.

CM's media area used to have lots of talk about that too.

Start a thread, you'll get some responces.


----------



## Bront

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> Thanks. I got it from Wikipedia's Yosemite National Park page. I live close to the park and have taken many camping trips there and love to hiking there in the winter months.



It's nice, but you mind shrinking it a bit?  It's rather... large.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Damn, now that you got me thinking about it, I'm even more convinced that something's up.




::blink::

So how many ranks of impervious toughness are written on your personal character sheet?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> ::blink::
> 
> So how many ranks of impervious toughness are written on your personal character sheet?



It must be the house-ruled half-infernal/half-celestial bloodline feat I took at first level. It gives me crazy DR  .


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'd hate to be a random encounter once you pick up a level of badass.


----------



## Blackrat

Well I'm starting my multiclassing progress to cleric in fall, and you know how broken clerics can be.


----------



## Relique du Madde

1/2 Infernal 1/2 Celestial Cleric... Oh gods, just the thought of that combination makes my head spin.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> 1/2 Infernal 1/2 Celestial Cleric... Oh gods, just the thought of that combination makes my head spin.



Well since it was bloodline feat and not actual template I think it would technically be half tiefling/half aasimar but still, I'm broken.


----------



## Aeson

A cleric of whom and what domains?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:
			
		

> A cleric of whom and what domains?



Well I've been considering Pelor with Sun/Healing so I could get to that _Radiant Cheater_ prestige class, but it's all still a little open.


----------



## Aeson

I'm so going to play you in my next game.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm so going to play you in my next game.



So: Awakened Celestial/Fiendish Dire Rat Bard/Cleric of Pelor?

Unless your DM let's you pick classes from BoEF  ? Then that Bard class would have to be replaced with something else


----------



## Aeson

I'll have to have some really good blackmail stuff on the DM to actually get to play it.    I may see what it looks like on paper anyway.


----------



## Evilhalfling

im not sure you can compete with the brokeness of Shilsien. 
Now that is a broken poster. 

hmm an half-fiend assimar with levels in druid. 
just for the wierdness.

hmm thats rather sub-optimal, it is better off as a NPC. 
give him the holy & unholy "bastard sword of Balance"  assimars get martial weapons as outsiders right?


----------



## Blackrat

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> im not sure you can compete with the brokeness of Shilsien.
> Now that is a broken poster.



Yeah, well, with that point-buy I don't see anyone competing with him  .


----------



## Evilhalfling

Blackrat said:
			
		

> So: Awakened Celestial/Fiendish Dire Rat Bard/Cleric of Pelor?
> :




Is that Pinky or the Brain? 
Narf.


----------



## Blackrat

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Is that Pinky or the Brain?
> Narf.



Neither, you see, they are both lab-rats, also known as Brown Rats (Rattus norvegicus), whereas I am of the more noble and humbe Black Rat (Rattus rattus) stock. 

EDIT: Sorry, my bad. I seem to have mistakenly misidentified their species. According to wikipedia they are actually mice, specifically House Mouse (Mus musculus)  .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Unless your DM let's you pick classes from BoEF  ? Then that Bard class would have to be replaced with something else




LOLOLOL


----------



## Relique Hunter

So what are the people that make up the hive collectively known as?


----------



## Relique Hunter

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well I'm starting my multiclassing progress to cleric in fall, and you know how broken clerics can be.



 Why multiclass?

Why not go gestalt?


----------



## Aeson

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> So what are the people that make up the hive collectively known as?



Hivers is what we often use to refer to ourselves. I don't know what they call us outside the hive I rarely venture outside the hive.


----------



## Aeson

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Is that Pinky or the Brain?
> Narf.



Mickey


----------



## Aeson

OMG! 

http://www.kontraband.com/show/show.asp?ID=11215


----------



## Relique Hunter

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hivers is what we often use to refer to ourselves. I don't know what they call us outside the hive I rarely venture outside the hive.



AH-HA! So it's hivers, eh?  

Whats the ups'n'downs hivers?


----------



## Evilhalfling

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hivers is what we often use to refer to ourselves. I don't know what they call us outside the hive I rarely venture outside the hive.




I think I remember someone refering to the hivemind as a single enity as in :

the hivemind really ragged on draconic blood sorcerers, back in the day. 
or the Hivemind was a great place to waste time.
or where did the expressinon "beaten with the hong stick" come from? the hivemind. 

I cant remember the class names we gave when determining posting level 
I think I am a True Poster (general)1 / postplayer1 (playing the game) with my 4000 xp.  people who gained a level from posting repeatedly to the hive had a name to, it might have been hiver or hivemind.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> or where did the expressinon "beaten with the hong stick" come from? the hivemind.



 hong....stick?!


----------



## Aeson

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I think I remember someone refering to the hivemind as a single enity as in :
> 
> the hivemind really ragged on draconic blood sorcerers, back in the day.
> or the Hivemind was a great place to waste time.
> or where did the expressinon "beaten with the hong stick" come from? the hivemind.
> 
> I cant remember the class names we gave when determining posting level
> I think I am a True Poster (general)1 / postplayer1 (playing the game) with my 4000 xp.  people who gained a level from posting repeatedly to the hive had a name to, it might have been hiver or hivemind.



Some of that could have been before my time. I know we've talked in the past about level but I don't remember too much about it at the moment. 

hong has his own smiley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but I'm not sure where or how it started.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Boy. I get busy with other stuff for awhile and we have a whole new thread.... Yikes.

I've been slack.


----------



## kenobi65

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> 1/2 Infernal 1/2 Celestial Cleric... Oh gods, just the thought of that combination makes my head spin.




*Your* head?  Think of the parents!

I picture a trashed hotel room just off of Bourbon Street in New Orleans.  A Celestial and an Infernal wake up, look at each other, have a sudden realization about the prior evening, and both vow to "never speak of this again."


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Boy. I get busy with other stuff for awhile and we have a whole new thread.... Yikes.
> 
> I've been slack.



Yes you have, missy.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> hong....stick?!




the meme was before my intial run in the hive as well.
Darth were you hiving back then? 

If it helps Hong is still posting regularly in the 4e forum, his posts are usually short, sarcastic and contrarian. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  - usually managing funny as well.


----------



## Relique du Madde

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> *Your* head?  Think of the parents!
> 
> I picture a trashed hotel room just off of Bourbon Street in New Orleans.  A Celestial and an Infernal wake up, look at each other, have a sudden realization about the prior evening, and both vow to "never speak of this again."




Is that before or after the hot tear filled shower and endless scrubbing of raw (angelic) flesh?

I imagine that the "male" Infernal/Celestrial  would be bragging to its friends afterwards.. "You know Lady Joanna the Fiendish/Holy Torch Bearer?  Yeah, I enlightened/corrupted her.."


----------



## Relique Hunter

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Is that before or after the hot tear filled shower and endless scrubbing of raw (angelic) flesh?



 DAMN!!!


----------



## Bront

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> 1/2 Infernal 1/2 Celestial Cleric... Oh gods, just the thought of that combination makes my head spin.



You forgot to add 1/2 dragon too.


----------



## Aeson

And a level in monk.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> And a level in monk.



and Barbarian.


----------



## Aurora

Meh


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Boy. I get busy with other stuff for awhile and we have a whole new thread.... Yikes.
> 
> I've been slack.



Hi Darth!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bront said:
			
		

> and Barbarian.




what no level in druid?


----------



## Bront

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> what no level in druid?



Need to get to shape shifting to get the munchkin value of Druid.


----------



## kenobi65

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Is that before or after the hot tear filled shower and endless scrubbing of raw (angelic) flesh?




Probably immediately before.


----------



## Relique Hunter

So, whats the ups'n'downs hivers?


----------



## Aeson

Ren Fest starts this weekend. And I'm a goin'.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Thanks for reminding me.. I have to check out when the Ren fair fair begins down here in So Cal.


----------



## Blackrat

Hey whoa! I just realized my post-count has already skyrocketed over 2000 . And this one is exactly post 2100!


----------



## Relique du Madde

congrats!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ren Fest starts this weekend. And I'm a goin'.



That sounds like fun! I say every year that I am going to go to ours, and I never have.  Maybe this year will be my year!


----------



## Relique du Madde

The local ren fair is now a week shorter.  :<   It used to run until memorial day and now it's ending the weekend before memorial day..


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That sounds like fun! I say every year that I am going to go to ours, and I never have.  Maybe this year will be my year!



Come down here before June 1st and I'll take you to ours.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> The local ren fair is now a week shorter.  :<   It used to run until memorial day and now it's ending the weekend before memorial day..



That sucks. I wonder why. Scheduling conflicts might be a reason.


----------



## Aeson

I mention Ghost Hunters then forgot to watch it. Aurora did you see it?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> I mention Ghost Hunters then forgot to watch it. Aurora did you see it?





Its funny... ever since I took the editing class I stopped watching that show since a lot of what I see on that show has become somewhat transparent to me.  Sure I recognized some of the tricks after I took a video class, but the editing class was what really killed me.... that and its formulatic nature.  

Whats sad is that after watching as many Ghost Hunters shows as I have, I'm pretty sure I could make a easily write a script and make it pass for a actual TAPS paranormal investigation turned into a Ghost Hunters episode..


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Its funny... ever since I took the editing class I stopped watching that show since a lot of what I see on that show has become somewhat transparent to me.  Sure I recognized some of the tricks after I took a video class, but the editing class was what really killed me.... that and its formulatic nature.
> 
> Whats sad is that after watching as many Ghost Hunters shows as I have, I'm pretty sure I could make a easily write a script and make it pass for a actual TAPS paranormal investigation turned into a Ghost Hunters episode..



Are you saying it's fake?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> the meme was before my intial run in the hive as well.
> Darth were you hiving back then?
> 
> If it helps Hong is still posting regularly in the 4e forum, his posts are usually short, sarcastic and contrarian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - usually managing funny as well.




Depends on how far back you're talking.... If more than about a year or 2 ago, then nope.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hi Darth!




Hi, Aurora! How you, dshai and Korbin doing?


----------



## Aeson

Don't forget Kylee.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ren Fest starts this weekend. And I'm a goin'.




There's one in Raleigh running now but it sucketh, IMO. That and the past 2 years that I've gone, I've froze my ass off with it being cold and windy that day. 

I prefer the one near Charlotte that runs in the fall. We usually hit that one about once or twice a year.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> There's one in Raleigh running now but it sucketh, IMO. That and the past 2 years that I've gone, I've froze my ass off with it being cold and windy that day.
> 
> I prefer the one near Charlotte that runs in the fall. We usually hit that one about once or twice a year.



It should be in the 50s on Sunday with a chance of rain. It's been a long time since I went last. I liked it. 

You could always come down here. I'll buy you a turkey leg.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't forget Kylee.




Her too.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> It should be in the 50s on Sunday with a chance of rain. It's been a long time since I went last. I liked it.
> 
> You could always come down here. I'll buy you a turkey leg.




I would.

Right now,  I'll be lucky to make Dragoncon this year.

Damn debt people. Always wanting money! Like MINE!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I would.
> 
> Right now,  I'll be lucky to make Dragoncon this year.
> 
> Damn debt people. Always wanting money! Like MINE!



I don't think I'll be going to Dragoncon this year.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't think I'll be going to Dragoncon this year.




I never get to dragoncon  
I can't even get out of work.  Especially if im surfing enworld, and not finishing this project.


----------



## Aeson

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I never get to dragoncon
> I can't even get out of work.  Especially if im surfing enworld, and not finishing this project.



Isn't Dragoncon a little far from the roof of the world?  

Get to work.


----------



## Evilhalfling

I was just whining really, It only took me an extra hour, 20 min to finish, and I caught the last express buss home. 

Dragoncon always sounds good cause a good friend of mine goes every year.  Really I'd prefer Gencon for the stronger gaming focus, but I haven't made it to there either since it moved away from wisconsin, where I had a very tolerant uncle with a spare room


----------



## Relique du Madde

I wish I  had the time and money to travel to Dragoncon since I'd love to go there.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Hi, Aurora! How you, dshai and Korbin doing?



We are all doing well. Thanks for asking. How are you? How is work treating you these days?


----------



## Aurora

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I wish I  had the time and money to travel to Dragoncon since I'd love to go there.



We've toyed with the idea of going, but there are just too many other trips on the horizon. Northern OH in June. GenCon in August. Probably a trip to TN early spring 2009 and then our GenCon AND our CA trip next August. Who knows what else in-between. Dshai will probably end up at some conference and as long as flights or driving doesn't cost too much, we'll all go along.


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hey whoa! I just realized my post-count has already skyrocketed over 2000 . And this one is exactly post 2100!



 Are you trying to say that's a lot?


----------



## Jdvn1

I hope Rev is back soon!
 :\


----------



## Relique du Madde

Besides for Rev, what this hive needs is cake, or a really big cookie...









Hopefully he'll return before we finish it off..


----------



## Jdvn1

Have you ever tried making a cookie cake? They never come out the same.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Once, unfortunately it ended up becoming so burnt that we tossed it out since no one wanted to even take a bite.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I hope Rev is back soon!
> :\



We're not enough for you?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> We've toyed with the idea of going, but there are just too many other trips on the horizon. Northern OH in June. GenCon in August. Probably a trip to TN early spring 2009 and then our GenCon AND our CA trip next August. Who knows what else in-between. Dshai will probably end up at some conference and as long as flights or driving doesn't cost too much, we'll all go along.



That's a lot of trips. Well you know I'd like you to come. I'd like for all the hivers to make the trip at least once.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> We're not enough for you?



 I want it all!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I want it all!



Do you want it now, Mr Mercury?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> We're not enough for you?



I think it's more of a "we're worried about him" kind of thing.  When he returns, we'll know he's on the road to recovery.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think it's more of a "we're worried about him" kind of thing.  When he returns, we'll know he's on the road to recovery.



I didn't know he was sick.


----------



## Jdvn1

Check this out, Aeson: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=223450


----------



## Aeson

Holy crap.   I never go in the PBP forums because I'm not playing. I had no idea.   Why didn't someone say something here sooner? I thought he was off goofing off with his GF.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:
			
		

> Holy crap.   I never go in the PBP forums because I'm not playing. I had no idea.   Why didn't someone say something here sooner? I thought he was off goofing off with his GF.



Sorry. Should've mentioned it . I forgot that there those here, who don't venture outside the Hive


----------



## Aeson

I do but PBP forums is not one of the places I go.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Holy crap.   I never go in the PBP forums because I'm not playing. I had no idea.   Why didn't someone say something here sooner? I thought he was off goofing off with his GF.



 That's why I mentioned it! I found out shortly before I made that post about it.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's why I mentioned it! I found out shortly before I made that post about it.



I know. I guess I feel bad now.


----------



## fett527

Aurora said:
			
		

> That sounds like fun! I say every year that I am going to go to ours, and I never have.  Maybe this year will be my year!



We'll make sure it happens this year.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Man, this sucks, someone posted a folder that contains a pdf of every DnD 3.5 book which was released by WoTC, not including Eberron and Forgotten Realms stuff on my school server.  The problem: I forgot to bring my portable Hard Drive.  

It's like every time someone decides to post massive collections of pirated rpg books at my school I'm never have anything to copy the files to..  :<


----------



## Aurora

fett527 said:
			
		

> We'll make sure it happens this year.



Sweeeeeet.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> We are all doing well. Thanks for asking. How are you? How is work treating you these days?




Doing pretty well. Work is the usual crap.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I hope Rev is back soon!
> :\




Where is Rev?

Edit: Nevermind.

Just found out. What a bummer!! Hope he has a speedy recovery!!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Where is Rev?




He got into a bad car accident...


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Man, this sucks, someone posted a folder that contains a pdf of every DnD 3.5 book which was released by WoTC, not including Eberron and Forgotten Realms stuff on my school server.  The problem: I forgot to bring my portable Hard Drive.
> 
> It's like every time someone decides to post massive collections of pirated rpg books at my school I'm never have anything to copy the files to..  :<



Shame on you.  


I would never download pirated media. Nope. Not me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I only was going to download it because WoTC I can't find many of those book anymore since they all been sent to the landfill and I'm pretty sure WoTC decided that they will wipe those files from their hard drives once 4e hits the shelves.

What sucked was that I bought three dvds to copy them onto and each attempt the pc I was using crashed during the copy (after only copying like 10 files).


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Shame on you.
> 
> 
> I would never download pirated media. Nope. Not me.




ARRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ARRRRRR!!!!!



Yeah we know you're a pirate.  

Speaking of pirates. The Tortuga Twins were hilarious. 

It was a nice cool but windy day for a trip to Ren Fest. I got a little wind burned and a little sun burned but had a good time. Got to catch some shows this time around. I wish I had more money to spend. There were so many nik-naks I wanted.


----------



## Aurora

I have taken to wearing sunscreen. I used to go out in the sun all the time, and I always had a tan. Not anymore. Seems the sun gives you wrinkles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't have any, but I don't want any either!


----------



## Aurora

How's it goin hive? We started the BIG fight tonight. We took a pic of the mat with all the bad guys on it. I'll have to post it  So far we have only had 1 of our party die. He was imploded. He was brought back though.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> <Snip> The Tortuga Twins





 That would be an awesome name for a Pirate Pr0n.


What shows do they have at your fair (besides the usual tourney/joust) ?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have taken to wearing sunscreen. I used to go out in the sun all the time, and I always had a tan. Not anymore. Seems the sun gives you wrinkles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any, but I don't want any either!



You have fair skin. I think it wise for you to use sunscreen. 

Look at those old women that spent all the time at the beach. Dark leathery, wrinkely skin. Don't be like them.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> That would be an awesome name for a Pirate Pr0n.
> 
> 
> What shows do they have at your fair (besides the usual tourney/joust) ?



The Tortuga Twins is a comedy show. We actually watched the PG and the R rated shows. It's a group a 4 men and they get a little lewd. 

There was a juggling act which we missed. A birds of prey show that was ok. There was a blacksmith doing demos. That was interesting. The Lipizzaner Stallions were there but we didn't get to see the show. Sword swallowing. I think there were other shows but I can't think of them at the moment. There were bards through out the place.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> How's it goin hive? We started the BIG fight tonight. We took a pic of the mat with all the bad guys on it. I'll have to post it  So far we have only had 1 of our party die. He was imploded. He was brought back though.



It's going good. One of the best days I've had in a long time.   I'd like to see the picture. I'm always curious about other people's games.


----------



## Bront

Hey hive 

I actually got to game this weekend.  Was fun.  Have to try to do it more often than every 6 months.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What type of game did you play in?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> The Tortuga Twins is a comedy show. We actually watched the PG and the R rated shows. It's a group a 4 men and they get a little lewd.
> 
> There was a juggling act which we missed. A birds of prey show that was ok. There was a blacksmith doing demos. That was interesting. The Lipizzaner Stallions were there but we didn't get to see the show. Sword swallowing. I think there were other shows but I can't think of them at the moment. There were bards through out the place.



It's odd.  We only get 3 of the Tortuga Twins in AZ.  They're pretty fun though.

I also enjoy Dexter Trip, an acrobat.  And Zilch the Torysteller, who does spoonerized fairy tales.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's odd.  We only get 3 of the Tortuga Twins in AZ.  They're pretty fun though.
> 
> I also enjoy Dexter Trip, an acrobat.  And Zilch the Torysteller, who does spoonerized fairy tales.



What are you guys talking about? Some Circus-troupe?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's odd.  We only get 3 of the Tortuga Twins in AZ.  They're pretty fun though.
> 
> I also enjoy Dexter Trip, an acrobat.  And Zilch the Torysteller, who does spoonerized fairy tales.



The forth guy is new. He didn't do too much. 

I forgot about Dexter. I caught part of his show.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> What are you guys talking about? Some Circus-troupe?



Sort of. They're performers that travel to Ren Fests.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sort of. They're performers that travel to Ren Fests.



And what is that?


...I'm too lazy to open google


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> And what is that?
> 
> 
> ...I'm too lazy to open google



A Renaissance Festival. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renaissance_fair


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:
			
		

> A Renaissance Festival. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renaissance_fair



Ah. We don't have much of those around here.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ah. We don't have much of those around here.



I think it's mostly a US thing. I don't know if they have them in Canada.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think it's mostly a US thing. I don't know if they have them in Canada.



There is a sort-of thing in Finland. I think there's two annual fairs. The thing is, I think most people still consider it as something related to LARP:ing, and majority is still sure that LARP's lead to devil-worship etc...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> There is a sort-of thing in Finland. I think there's two annual fairs. The thing is, I think most people still consider it as something related to LARP:ing, and majority is still sure that LARP's lead to devil-worship etc...



I'm sure LARPers love it. I saw a couple of wizards and some hot elves at this one. They're all customers and not part of the fair itself.


----------



## Aurora

Blackrat said:
			
		

> There is a sort-of thing in Finland. I think there's two annual fairs. The thing is, I think most people still consider it as something related to LARP:ing, and majority is still sure that LARP's lead to devil-worship etc...



They don't?


----------



## Aurora

That was a pretty good article on Ren Fests, Aeson. I just read a really cool book about the Irish pirate Grace O'Malley and her run-ins with Elizabeth the 1st. Fiction of course as not much is known about Grace. The author really showed the hatred between Elizabeth 1 and Mary, Queen of Scots. Probably not a book that would interest you boys though.


----------



## Blackrat

Aurora said:
			
		

> They don't?



Oh I know that. Having LARP'ed for 10 years. It's just that majority still has the views of 80's around here. Well D&D is finally off their list. The irony is that of the 4 best LARP'ers I know, 3 are priests in RL. And the fourth is a cop. So the claims of Devil-worship and illegalities are quite funny when people claim those around these guys  .


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That was a pretty good article on Ren Fests, Aeson. I just read a really cool book about the Irish pirate Grace O'Malley and her run-ins with Elizabeth the 1st. Fiction of course as not much is known about Grace. The author really showed the hatred between Elizabeth 1 and Mary, Queen of Scots. Probably not a book that would interest you boys though.



I've heard of her. There was a Chinese or Japanese female pirate also I think.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oh I know that. Having LARP'ed for 10 years. It's just that majority still has the views of 80's around here. Well D&D is finally off their list. The irony is that of the 4 best LARP'ers I know, 3 are priests in RL. And the fourth is a cop. So the claims of Devil-worship and illegalities are quite funny when people claim those around these guys  .



I haven't met too many LARPers. Gamers I've met come from all walks of life. Lawyers, clergy, police, doctors, electricians, programmers.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Just got home from a business trip in NY.

So, what'd  I miss?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> Just got home from a business trip in NY.
> 
> So, what'd  I miss?




Nothing much.  Things been quiet during the last week.


----------



## kenobi65

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sure LARPers love it. I saw a couple of wizards and some hot elves at this one. They're all customers and not part of the fair itself.




At the ren faire near us, there's always been a lot of customers who come in costume, and, as a result, there's quite a few crafters there who sell costume pieces.  You always see a fair number of groups of teenagers, all in "bathrobe wizard" costumes -- when we see them, we feel nostalgic, because we know that that was us, 25 years ago.  And, we're also all pretty sure that those groups are D&D groups. 

I spent most of my summer weekends in the 1990s working there -- a friend of ours ran a blacksmith shop.  I tried to learn blacksmithing (and was horrible at it), but I was really good at selling stuff, so at least I had a role to play.


----------



## Aeson

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> At the ren faire near us, there's always been a lot of customers who come in costume, and, as a result, there's quite a few crafters there who sell costume pieces.  You always see a fair number of groups of teenagers, all in "bathrobe wizard" costumes -- when we see them, we feel nostalgic, because we know that that was us, 25 years ago.  And, we're also all pretty sure that those groups are D&D groups.
> 
> I spent most of my summer weekends in the 1990s working there -- a friend of ours ran a blacksmith shop.  I tried to learn blacksmithing (and was horrible at it), but I was really good at selling stuff, so at least I had a role to play.



There were a number of people selling leather armor and other leather clothes. All sorts of costumes also. You could buy swords, axes, daggers, staves, canes. 

Most of the costumes I saw were really good. There were some cheap ones.

The blacksmithing was very informative. I don't know if I could do it either.


----------



## Aeson

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> Just got home from a business trip in NY.
> 
> So, what'd  I miss?



What kind of business takes you all the way across the country?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> What kind of business takes you all the way across the country?




He is hunting Relique du Madde.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:
			
		

> He is hunting Relique du Madde.



He's looking in the wrong state and should really be searching closer to home.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah we know you're a pirate.
> 
> Speaking of pirates. The Tortuga Twins were hilarious.
> 
> It was a nice cool but windy day for a trip to Ren Fest. I got a little wind burned and a little sun burned but had a good time. Got to catch some shows this time around. I wish I had more money to spend. There were so many nik-naks I wanted.




I never have money for 'nik-naks' when I go.   

Tortuga Twins: not for children. Definitely. 

There's an act that shows up at the Charlotte one, Don Juan and Miguel who are quite hilarious.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> How's it goin hive? We started the BIG fight tonight. We took a pic of the mat with all the bad guys on it. I'll have to post it  So far we have only had 1 of our party die. He was imploded. He was brought back though.




We've got back into gaming. Finally. First game I missed due to the flu. Last week's game, DM threw a small green dragon at us and nearly wiped the party in one fell swoop. We went from full HP to about half in one breath attack. 

Never could get the Implosion spell to work. Only used it once to no effect...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's odd.  We only get 3 of the Tortuga Twins in AZ.  They're pretty fun though.
> 
> I also enjoy Dexter Trip, an acrobat.  And Zilch the Torysteller, who does spoonerized fairy tales.




We've only gotten 2 of them.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sure LARPers love it. I saw a couple of wizards and some hot elves at this one. They're all customers and not part of the fair itself.




We wear our pirate garb there, how much depends on how warm it is that day....

At one time a couple of us went there dressed as Klingons, touting as "Shore Leave on a Primitive Planet".


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I never have money for 'nik-naks' when I go.
> 
> Tortuga Twins: not for children. Definitely.
> 
> There's an act that shows up at the Charlotte one, Don Juan and Miguel who are quite hilarious.



I never have money either. I should have checked into the price of a second day pass. They offered discounts to come back. If anything was worth it I might go back on the last day to see if they would mark things down.

Parents brought their kids to both the PG and R rated shows. They picked on one parent for bringing a 9 year old to the R show.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We wear our pirate garb there, how much depends on how warm it is that day....
> 
> At one time a couple of us went there dressed as Klingons, touting as "Shore Leave on a Primitive Planet".



There was an Ent at ours.  

I imagine the Klingons got some looks.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We've only gotten 2 of them.



I think there are other groups. The ones I saw claimed to be the originals. I don't know if that meant there are other groups or if they're planning for someone to replace them.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> There was an Ent at ours.




We have an Ent at ours too. Ours looks like a small village. The one in Raleigh at the state fairgrounds looks like a county fair.



> I imagine the Klingons got some looks.




Yup. I used to do that the first few years I'd heard of the Ren Faire. Then switched mainly over to playing pirate there instead. A friend when we did do the Klingon bit, would go as a Jedi. He used to have battle armor but it was killer on his bad back.


----------



## Aeson

Ours has it's own place with permanent buildings set up. 

NC can support 2? I think GA used to have 2. 1 in the Spring 1 in the Fall.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ours has it's own place with permanent buildings set up.




Damn... thats kick ass!


----------



## Bront

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> What type of game did you play in?



2 Board games and some Dragonquest (Con stuff).


----------



## Relique du Madde

DragonQuest?  I forget, wasn't that the board game were you had to basically search through a dungeon for a mcggruffin so that you could kill a dragon before it wakes up an kills everyone? Or am I thinking of Dragonstrike?


----------



## Blackrat

Hello. Anyone around? No? Then I'll just talk to myself again.


----------



## kenobi65

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> There's an act that shows up at the Charlotte one, Don Juan and Miguel who are quite hilarious.




They used to perform at our faire, too, a long time ago.  Agreed, they're quite good.


----------



## kenobi65

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ours has it's own place with permanent buildings set up.




As does ours, and the quality of the buildings has increased dramatically over the years, as management has put some serious money into the place (and forced the artisans who own booths to do the same).

Rumor is that the guy who owns the "chainmail bikini" shop put over $100K into that building when he built it. (Then again, he's got living quarters above it, including a jacuzzi!)


----------



## kenobi65

Aeson said:
			
		

> I imagine the Klingons got some looks.




We always get a few people wearing ST costumes.

A friend of mine, who worked at another booth, would like to go up to people wearing Starfleet uniforms, and hiss at them:

"What are you doing in uniform?!?  This is a covert operation -- don't you realize you're breaking the Prime Directive five ways to Sunday?  I want to see you in native garb *immediately*!"


----------



## Aeson

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> We always get a few people wearing ST costumes.
> 
> A friend of mine, who worked at another booth, would like to go up to people wearing Starfleet uniforms, and hiss at them:
> 
> "What are you doing in uniform?!?  This is a covert operation -- don't you realize you're breaking the Prime Directive five ways to Sunday?  I want to see you in native garb *immediately*!"









No Star Trek uniforms on Sunday.

Jedi, Klingon and Starfleet uniforms puzzle me a bit.


----------



## Aeson

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> As does ours, and the quality of the buildings has increased dramatically over the years, as management has put some serious money into the place (and forced the artisans who own booths to do the same).
> 
> Rumor is that the guy who owns the "chainmail bikini" shop put over $100K into that building when he built it. (Then again, he's got living quarters above it, including a jacuzzi!)



I'm sure he loved his job. All the women trying on the outfits.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hello. Anyone around? No? Then I'll just talk to myself again.



What did you say to yourself?


----------



## kenobi65

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sure he loved his job. All the women trying on the outfits.




Oh, exactly.

He had a lackey who would stand by the front gate when they'd open the Faire at 10am, looking for hot women.  He'd ask them if they'd like to wear a chainmail bikini for the day, for free (and, thus, act as walking ads for the shop); not surprisingly, he got a lot of takers.  Of course, the guy who owned the shop would need to "fit" them in the bikinis.

Rough work.


----------



## Aeson

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Oh, exactly.
> 
> He had a lackey who would stand by the front gate when they'd open the Faire at 10am, looking for hot women.  He'd ask them if they'd like to wear a chainmail bikini for the day, for free (and, thus, act as walking ads for the shop); not surprisingly, he got a lot of takers.  Of course, the guy who owned the shop would need to "fit" them in the bikinis.
> 
> Rough work.



THAT is a real man of genius. Here's to you Mr. chainmail bikini store owner.


----------



## Aeson

I hope the image works. Loses some effect if it's an attachment.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:
			
		

> What did you say to yourself?



Well I started by discussing about Sinusoidal plane-wave solutions of the electromagnetic wave equation but eventually I just agreed with myself that chocolate-milk is good.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well I started by discussing about Sinusoidal plane-wave solutions of the electromagnetic wave equation but eventually I just agreed with myself that chocolate-milk is good.



You looked that first part up in a technobabble dictionary, didn't you?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:
			
		

> You looked that first part up in a technobabble dictionary, didn't you?



Nope.  . I opened wikipedia article on Black Holes and just followed the links that sounded most gibberish until I reached that one, which seemed gibberish enough.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Nope.  . I opened wikipedia article on Black Holes and just followed the links that sounded most gibberish until I reached that one, which seemed gibberish enough.



Ahh. Wikipedia the nerd's Penthouse Letters.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Aeson said:
			
		

> What kind of business takes you all the way across the country?



I'm in [online] marketing/advertising and I bought a booth at a trade show there. I do have family in New York so I figured I'd stay with them while on business.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. I used to do that the first few years I'd heard of the Ren Faire. Then switched mainly over to playing pirate there instead. A friend when we did do the Klingon bit, would go as a Jedi. He used to have battle armor but it was killer on his bad back.



A Klingon Jedi?    

I love it.


----------



## Wereserpent

I shall ascend higher than anyone who has ever lived!


----------



## Relique Hunter

Galeros said:
			
		

> I shall ascend higher than anyone who has ever lived!



 Even Adria, the Ori ascended female?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> Even Adria, the Ori ascended female?




Yes, the Ori are nothing compared to what I will become!


----------



## Relique Hunter

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yes, the Ori are nothing compared to what I will become!



  I guess I should start worshipping you now then.

All hail Lady Galeros!


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> I guess I should start worshipping you now then.
> 
> All hail Lady Galeros!




*Cough*

I'm a guy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Cough*
> 
> I'm a guy.




He'll worship your avatar as a female personification of what it means to be you.


----------



## Aeson

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> A Klingon Jedi?
> 
> I love it.



Darth is a Klingon jedi paladin of Torm.  

She's quirky. That's why we love her. That and she has a big rack.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yes, the Ori are nothing compared to what I will become!



This is Adria. You will N-E-V-E-R be as hot as she is.


----------



## Aeson

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> I'm in [online] marketing/advertising and I bought a booth at a trade show there. I do have family in New York so I figured I'd stay with them while on business.



Any good swag those shows? Have a good time?


----------



## Relique Hunter

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Cough*
> 
> I'm a guy.



Whoop.   

How was I to know when you keep a female avatar?


----------



## Relique Hunter

Aeson said:
			
		

> Any good swag those shows? Have a good time?



Any swag is general stuff you'd find in a megamart. I did have fun with my family.

I took my parents out for their 50th anniversary [dinner]; which actually isn't really 'til a month from tomorrow.


----------



## Bront

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> DragonQuest?  I forget, wasn't that the board game were you had to basically search through a dungeon for a mcggruffin so that you could kill a dragon before it wakes up an kills everyone? Or am I thinking of Dragonstrike?



Maybe, but it's also an RPG written circa 1985.  One of the writers is a friend of mine and has my friends hooked on it.  I dislike it, but enjoy playing with the friends, so I deal with it.  It's not unplesant to play usually, just designed for accuracy over balance, and it's a wargame with an RPG wrapper.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ahh. Wikipedia the nerd's Penthouse Letters.



Yeah, well, I've found that if I need science-babble the article on Black Holes is the way to go. There's just too many big words there.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> A Klingon Jedi?
> 
> I love it.



Damn man, you're scaring me. But a Narn Jedi would beat the crap out of any Klingon. (Not to mention Minbari Jedi)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Damn man, you're scaring me. But a Narn Jedi would beat the crap out of any Klingon. (Not to mention Minbari Jedi)




F that!  A Wookee jedi would absolutely murderilate all three in a fight especially if it were dishonorable and used it's claws.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Damn man, you're scaring me. But a Narn Jedi would beat the crap out of any Klingon. (Not to mention Minbari Jedi)



A better trained/more experienced Narn Jedi, yes. 

A Klingon Jedi trained better/more experienced than a Narn Jedi, would kick the Narn's butt.

There is _always_ someone better. 

Unless you're Chuck Norris.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Damn man, you're scaring me. But a Narn Jedi would beat the crap out of any Klingon. (Not to mention Minbari Jedi)



I don't know if a Narn would be any better than a Klingon unless they were a follower of G'Kar. The Minbari on the other hand would make better Jedi.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> F that!  A Wookee jedi would absolutely murderilate all three in a fight especially if it were dishonorable and used it's claws.



Then he wouldn't really be a Jedi.


----------



## Blackrat

But now I'm wondering; Is Lorien a Jedi?


----------



## Aeson

Jedi don't kill unless they have to. Luke's Jedi didn't follow the rules.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> Then he wouldn't really be a Jedi.




He would be if he were a dark jedi  or maybe those non-canonical "gray jedis"


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> He would be if he were a dark jedi  or maybe those non-canonical "gray jedis"



Now you're splitting hairs.   You're right it would be more a Dark Jedi thing.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> But now I'm wondering; Is Lorien a Jedi?



I don't remember the character enough to know. I'm gonna have to find someone with the DVDs. I want to watch the series again.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now you're splitting hairs.



That's a lot of hairs we're talking about. Considering it's a wookiee afterall


----------



## Relique Hunter

Blackrat said:
			
		

> That's a lot of hairs we're talking about. Considering it's a wookiee afterall



 ROFL!!!


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't remember the character enough to know. I'm gonna have to find someone with the DVDs. I want to watch the series again.



Having the DVD's and having watched it for about 20 times, I think I'm quite saturated with the series. Lorien is "THE First One", the guy with robes and capability to "resurrect" Sheridan.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> That's a lot of hairs we're talking about. Considering it's a wookiee afterall




Which makes me wonder... Would shaving off a wookie's hair be considered the ultimate insult to a wookie?  More importantly, how would a wookie look if you shave off all its hair?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Having the DVD's and having watched it for about 20 times, I think I'm quite saturated with the series. Lorien is "THE First One", the guy with robes and capability to "resurrect" Sheridan.



I read the wikipedia article on him. If he could resurrect someone then he would be an extremely powerful Jedi. I need more to go off than the wiki to determine if he's Jedi. A Force user is very possible.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Having the DVD's and having watched it for about 20 times, I think I'm quite saturated with the series. Lorien is "THE First One", the guy with robes and capability to "resurrect" Sheridan.



Yep. Bab 5 is hands down the best SciFi show ever. I've got the whole series; I bought a boxed set some years ago while revisting Finland. I was exposed to the show when I lived there.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Which makes me wonder... Would shaving off a wookie's hair be considered the ultimate insult to a wookie?  More importantly, how would a wookie look if you shave off all its hair?



I could see shaving a Wookie being a grave insult. They would look like Ron Jeremy.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Which makes me wonder... Would shaving off a wookie's hair be considered the ultimate insult to a wookie?  More importantly, how would a wookie look if you shave off all its hair?



Maybe something similar to those hairless cats  ?


----------



## Aeson

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> Yep. Bab 5 is hands down the best SciFi show ever. I've got the whole series; I bought a boxed set some years ago while revisting Finland. I was exposed to the show when I lived there.



SG-1 was a great show. I don't know if B5 was the best. I think Space: Above and Beyond would have been a really good show if it was given a chance.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> Yep. Bab 5 is hands down the best SciFi show ever. I've got the whole series; I bought a boxed set some years ago while revisting Finland. I was exposed to the show when I lived there.



You've lived in Finland? So are you a born finn who moved away or someone who just lived here a while?


----------



## Relique Hunter

Blackrat said:
			
		

> You've lived in Finland? So are you a born finn who moved away or someone who just lived here a while?



I lived there awhile when I was a foreign exchange student. 

I learned the Finnish language before going over/moving to Helsinki for my second and third year of High School.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> I could see shaving a Wookie being a grave insult. They would look like Ron Jeremy.






			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> Maybe something similar to those hairless cats ?




The combined image is sooo wrong... so very wrong..


----------



## Relique Hunter

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Maybe something similar to those hairless cats  ?



 :\ Ugly.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Well, I've gotta go. 

I want to finish Watch Season 1 of the Invisible Man on DVD before hitting the sack.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> The combined image is sooo wrong... so very wrong..



Welcome to the hive. You are now truly one of us. Now it's Hunter's turn.


----------



## Aeson

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> Well, I've gotta go.
> 
> I want to finish Watch Season 1 of the Invisible Man on DVD before hitting the sack.



I liked the show but not enough to buy the DVD.  

Good night.

I should be in bed. It's almost 2:30am for me. :\


----------



## Aeson

This is one of the images when I did GIS on hairless Wookie.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> I lived there awhile when I was a foreign exchange student.
> 
> I learned the Finnish language before going over/moving to Helsinki for my second and third year of High School.



Cool. Must've been hard. I've heard from some linquistics say that finnish is one of the hardest languages in the world. Lucky me I learned it the easy way  . Welcome back whenever .


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:
			
		

> This is one of the images when I did GIS on hairless Wookie.[/IMG]



Well there is Yubookoo the Shaved Wookiee http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Yubookoo


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well there is Yubookoo the Shaved Wookiee http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Yubookoo



Well there you go.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think I like Aeson's picture better  But you have to admit the one that Blackrat posted was also cool


----------



## kenobi65

Aeson said:
			
		

> This is one of the images when I did GIS on hairless Wookie.




If it got out that this is what shaven Wookiees looked like, every starship in the galaxy would be heading to Kashyyyk, filled with guys with vibro-trimmers.


----------



## Blackrat

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> If it got out that this is what shaven Wookiees looked like, every starship in the galaxy would be heading to Kashyyyk, filled with guys with vibro-trimmers.



Damn man. Watching SW original trilogy isn't going to be the same for me anymore. Now I know what Chewie really looks like


----------



## kenobi65

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Damn man. Watching SW original trilogy isn't going to be the same for me anymore. Now I know what Chewie really looks like




Back when the RPGA had the Living Force campaign, a bunch of us who played in it had a running joke about "shaven Wookiee pr0n".  Apparently, we were onto something.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Whats going on hivers?


----------



## Aeson

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Back when the RPGA had the Living Force campaign, a bunch of us who played in it had a running joke about "shaven Wookiee pr0n".  Apparently, we were onto something.



Can't be worse than elf pr0n.


----------



## Aeson

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> Whats going on hivers?



I'm dealing with a sore and stiff neck. It's been this way for a week.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm dealing with a sore and stiff neck. It's been this way for a week.



Have you tried icing your neck?


----------



## Aeson

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> Have you tried icing your neck?



Not yet. Ice just numbs the pain. I think heat is more effective but I haven't tried it either.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I could see shaving a Wookie being a grave insult. They would look like Ron Jeremy.



I try not to think of Wookies in that way


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya hive, I'm back!


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> I try not to think of Wookies in that way



In which way?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Heya hive, I'm back!





Woot! did you bring cake?  I sort of ate yours.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Woot! did you bring cake?  I sort of ate yours.



Waaaa!!!! Me wants cake!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Waaaa!!!! Me wants cake!




[sblock=It's a lie..]





[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]



You excpect me to eat a picture of a cake? :\ 

I want you to bake me a cake and overnight it to me; afterall you do work in a resteraunt.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Do you want your cake rare or well done?


----------



## Blackrat

Hey Rev. Happy to see you  . Feelin better?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Do you want your cake rare or well done?



It's a cake, dude. It needs to be baked, not grilled.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hey Rev. Happy to see you  . Feelin better?



I'm still in a little pain and feeling a tad stiff. Other than that, I'm fine. 

Feel free to update the game tonight.


----------



## Blackrat

Good to hear. We missed you here. Good to have you back .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Good to hear. We missed you here. Good to have you back .



It's good to be back I must have slept a good 2/3 of the time away the last 7 and a half days in the hospital. The food was okay, but I like to be in control of my own meals. Also, I hate not being ablee to control what I can watch on TV, so I'm glad I'm back home for that sake too.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> It's a cake, dude. It needs to be baked, not grilled.




and thats why I'm not allowed near the oven at home


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> and thats why I'm not allowed near the oven at home



Thats terrible.

Maybe I'll get my mom to make her famous whip cream topped orange marmalade cake over the weekend.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Thats terrible.
> 
> Maybe I'll get my mom to make her famous whip cream topped orange marmalade cake over the weekend.



I'd send you a tiramisu but I suspect it wouldn't survive the trip


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Thats terrible.




Thats what people usually say about my cooking.  As a cook, I seem have two settings, over done and undercooked.  Luckily, there are somethings that you can't get wrong.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Luckily, there are somethings that you can't get wrong.



You sure about that? I've seen someone making tea and getting thick smoke out of it....


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm thinking thats only possible if you put tea into a kettle and then heat it without putting in any water or if you allow the water to boil away when the tea is in the kettle...


----------



## Blackrat

Yep. She forgot the tea in kettle and let the water boil away.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yep. She forgot the tea in kettle and let the water boil away.


----------



## Blackrat

Rev! You can't have forgotten EN World's language code so fast  . Shame on you  . But yeah, it's funny what kind of situations one sees in fire brigade. I was in volunteer department for few years. Mainly 'cos my dad is a big chief in the area.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Rev! You can't have forgotten EN World's language code so fast  . Shame on you  .



Would you like me to edit my post?


----------



## Blackrat

Doesn't personally bother me really, but I guess there we should maintain the standards .


----------



## Relique du Madde

_Quote removed by admin._

As official moderator of my bed room (which is where I'm viewing this post from) all i have to say is that you're an f'n genius! Keep up the good work


----------



## Blackrat

If you're up for playing I just updated the game Rev .


----------



## Blackrat

Aieee!!!! I have no idea who made the last coffee here, but this is one vile concoction. Damn, it's thicker than cream and pitch-black... Seems I need to put some new coffee coming


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:
			
		

> It's a cake, dude. It needs to be baked, not grilled.



 I would totally try grilled cake.

Welcome back!


----------



## kenobi65

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Aieee!!!! I have no idea who made the last coffee here, but this is one vile concoction. Damn, it's thicker than cream and pitch-black... Seems I need to put some new coffee coming




That's what happens when you leave the pot on the hot plate for 10 or 12 hours.

(In grad school, I once accidentally left the pot in our office on the plate for about a day and a half, over a weekend.  The office smelled like burned popcorn, and most of a pot of coffee had been reduced to a 1" thick tar at the bottom of the pot.  Eeeeeeew.)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Aieee!!!! I have no idea who made the last coffee here, but this is one vile concoction. Damn, it's thicker than cream and pitch-black... Seems I need to put some new coffee coming





Burnt Tea.... Tar coffee...


I'm starting to see a pattern here.


----------



## Blackrat

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> That's what happens when you leave the pot on the hot plate for 10 or 12 hours.



Yeah I know. The problem in this case is that the coffee had been in the pot for a maximum of half an hour, since that was when I last visited the kitchen and there was no coffee at that moment  . So whoever brewed that coffee, obviously likes it strong... really strong  ...


----------



## Evilhalfling

welcome back Rev - Im glad to see your doing better.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Burnt Tea.... Tar coffee...
> 
> 
> I'm starting to see a pattern here.



But neither case was my doing...


----------



## Relique du Madde

That may be so, but I have a strong suspicion that you might be in the center of a vortex which causes people to forget about boiling pots of water.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> That may be so, but I have a strong suspicion that you might be in the center of a vortex which causes people to forget about boiling pots of water.



Ah, well, the reason for my screen-name is something like this. My ex started calling me blackrat 'cause I was cute, harmless looking little creature who nevertheless brings madness, mayhem and destruction along with me  . That might still hold true it seems...


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> Heya hive, I'm back!



Who are you again?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> That may be so, but I have a strong suspicion that you might be in the center of a vortex which causes people to forget about boiling pots of water.



He's in the center?!

He is the center!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who are you again?



The guy that got injured in a car accident.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> The guy that got injured in a car accident.  :\



Feeling a bit run down, are we?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







j/k

Good to see you back. We missed you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good to see you back. We missed you.



Believe me, I missed the hive.


----------



## Aeson

Did Mandy give you sponge baths?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did Mandy give you sponge baths?



No. 

A very hot nurse did though.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> A very hot nurse did though.




Happy ending?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Happy ending?



I'm still dedicated to Mandy.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Happy ending?



Giggity?


I'd say there wasn't one for her.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ours has it's own place with permanent buildings set up.
> 
> NC can support 2? I think GA used to have 2. 1 in the Spring 1 in the Fall.




The one near Charlotte is permanent whereas the Raleigh one isn't (it's held on the state fairgrounds).

Charlotte: fall
Raleigh: spring


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> Whoop.
> 
> How was I to know when you keep a female avatar?




It's his girlfriend.   












j/k


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Damn man, you're scaring me. But a Narn Jedi would beat the crap out of any Klingon. (Not to mention Minbari Jedi)




Ain't messin' with no Minbari, Jedi or not. They're just scary that way.   

Centauri are too chaotic for Jedi. Although it'd be quite interesting to see one.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's his girlfriend.



It gets very lonely at college.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ain't messin' with no Minbari, Jedi or not. They're just scary that way.
> 
> Centauri are too chaotic for Jedi. Although it'd be quite interesting to see one.



They're too selfish and greedy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Jedi don't kill unless they have to. Luke's Jedi didn't follow the rules.




Luke must've changed the rules.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> Yep. Bab 5 is hands down the best SciFi show ever. I've got the whole series; I bought a boxed set some years ago while revisting Finland. I was exposed to the show when I lived there.




Easily the best SF show evar!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Luke must've changed the rules.



Made up his own.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Easily the best SF show evar!



Deep Space 9


----------



## Darth K'Trava

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Back when the RPGA had the Living Force campaign, a bunch of us who played in it had a running joke about "shaven Wookiee pr0n".  Apparently, we were onto something.




Or just *ON* something.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Can't be worse than elf pr0n.




Or Hobbit pr0n. Or slash.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Reveille said:
			
		

> Heya hive, I'm back!




How you doing? 

Heard about the accident and hope you're doing ok.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or Hobbit pr0n. Or slash.



hobbit/wookie pr0n?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Deep Space 9




Only the last 2 seasons were. The previous ones were ok but not anything majorly spectacular.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> hobbit/wookie pr0n?




I think that would be painful. Very painful.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think that would be painful. Very painful.



lol

I guess it depends on who was on the receiving end.


----------



## Aeson

Darth didn't notice me talking about her rack.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think that would be painful. Very painful.




Only if the wookie was male..


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Only if the wookie was male..



this is slash pr0n. They're both male.


----------



## Blackrat

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Easily the best SF show evar!



Well most certainly. Haven't seen one that would compare even near. Only one even remotely as good was SG-1 early seasons.


Ooh! A Jaffa-Jedi....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ooh! A Jaffa-Jedi....



Hmm. not exactly sure of that one. The goa'uld might supress midichlorians.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Darth didn't notice me talking about her rack.




I saw it. I was ignoring it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya hive. Whats happening?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sitting in class... checking ENworld


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Sitting in class... checking ENworld



:\ Shouldn't you be paying attention to the teacher, learning something new?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> :\ Shouldn't you be paying attention to the teacher, learning something new?




The teacher usually arrives like 10 - 15 minutes late so there was nothing to learn.


----------



## megamania

Take me to your master


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:
			
		

> Take me to your master




No need for I am my own master.


----------



## megamania

I guess that means you are not an American.   Most Americans are indentured servants.  We work to survive....not live.... just to be allowed to survive.


----------



## Aeson

Fight the power, Mega. Down with the man.


----------



## Aeson

What happened to the smiles?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> What happened to the smiles?



No worries, I archived the old smilies for posterity.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fight the power, Mega. Down with the man.








 The power is a man? I thought it was a woman.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:
			
		

> I guess that means you are not an American.   Most Americans are indentured servants.  We work to survive....not live.... just to be allowed to survive.




Just crush my dreams why don't you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> The power is a man? I thought it was a woman.




Wrong on both counts.  The power is a thing that is wield by an unknown group of individuals who had convinced the populace the power is an individual.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Wrong on both counts.  The power is a thing that is wield by an unknown group of individuals who had convinced the populace the power is an individual.








 The Illuminati?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> The Illuminati?



_They_ want you to believe that its the Illuminati, since then you'll believe that the Illuminati is much more sinister then what they actually are (since the members of the Illuminati are actually dirt farmers).  The true wielders of the power are they who must not be named for their name is unspeakable.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> _They_ want you to believe that its the Illuminati, since then you'll believe that the Illuminati is much more sinister then what they actually are (since the members of the Illuminati are actually dirt farmers).  The true wielders of the power are they who must not be named for their name is unspeakable.



The Cthulu pantheon?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> The Cthulu pantheon?



No, he's talking about the bunnies...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> No, he's talking about the bunnies...



Vorpal rabbits?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Vorpal rabbits?




Shhhh... don't anger them... they WILL bite your head off..


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fight the power, Mega. Down with the man.





Tried that once....  didn't work out so well.   Damn courts and lawyers.....


----------



## megamania

WHAT THE FRAG!


The Power has taken away me smilies and the such!

and [more] = fatal error..... the power has killed and no one is here to defend us!!!!!!


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> No need for I am my own master.





are you a member of the Illuminati sent here to secretly monitor us?  Or are you a skrull?


----------



## megamania

.....am I alone here again?   I miss the days that there was always someone here.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:
			
		

> .....am I alone here again?   I miss the days that there was always someone here.



During weekdays I'm always here. Well 12 hours a day at least .


----------



## Blackrat

*B5 - Blackrat's top-5 characters*

Having watched the whole B5 series for about dozen times, and being in the middle of third season once again, I have finally made up my mind on my favorite characters. I guess no-one really cares but maybe I can kick on some conversation. Here goes:

-1: Marcus - What's not to love. He'd kick ass with eyes shut, tied to a pole and thrown out the airlock. He's just too cool to live... 
-2: G'Kar - Okay, that's probably enough said. Most people would most likely put him in the 1st place so there's really no need to explain why he's in the top of my list too.
-3: Zathras - I just love the creature. The way everyone overlooks him but in reality he's probably one of the few who really know's what's going on
-4: Sinclair - Spoiler: 



Spoiler



Come on: He's frigging Valen. That's too cool!


-5: Garibaldi - The guy starts as lowly security chief and ends up becoming the richest human in the universe. All the while kicking ass.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:
			
		

> are you a member of the Illuminati ...... monitor ......  Or are you a skrull?




If I told you the answer that question I would have to either kill you all and take your stuff or cause a series of events that would retconn the entire universe multiple times before some kind of temporary status quo is established which would only last a few years before the next series of events occur that retconns everything else.


----------



## kenobi65

Blackrat said:
			
		

> -4: Sinclair - Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Come on: He's frigging Valen. That's too cool!




Gonna have to agree to disagree with you on this one.  Commander Sinclair was probably my least-favorite character on the entire series.  He was so bad in Season 1, my wife and I used to call him "Commander Wood", due to his two-dimensional acting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Gonna have to agree to disagree with you on this one.



Did you see this:



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> B5 - Blackrat's top-5 characters



Note that it says Blackrat's not kenobi65's.

Feel free to list your own top 5 favorite characters.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> .....am I alone here again?   I miss the days that there was always someone here.



Sorry.  I was sleeping. Still need lots of sleep to let my body heal.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I was um.... giggity.


----------



## kenobi65

Reveille said:
			
		

> Note that it says Blackrat's not kenobi65's.




Of course I saw that, Rev.  Note that I didn't say, "Blackrat, you're full of poodoo."  I said, "I'm gonna have to agree to disagree with you on that one."


----------



## Relique du Madde

Here's my top 5 B5 characters...

1. Lando 
2. Marcus 
3. Garibaldi 
4. G'kar 
5. Virr


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I was um.... giggity.



 Getting your gig on?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Last night.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Last night.



You got your gig on last night? Who was the lucky lady?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> You got your gig on last night? Who was the lucky lady?




My gf.


----------



## Piratecat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Would you like me to edit my post?



We will suspend people who try to get around the language filters. Don't swear here. You know that.


----------



## Blackrat

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Gonna have to agree to disagree with you on this one.  Commander Sinclair was probably my least-favorite character on the entire series.  He was so bad in Season 1, my wife and I used to call him "Commander Wood", due to his two-dimensional acting.



I do see your point. The actor could have done a bit better job in that. It's really shame that the character was written out so soon and only reappeared for couple of episodes. Considering that Jerry Doyle started as horrible actor and worked up to become really good one as the series progressed. I think that Michael O'Hare could have gone the same if he'd been given the chance. But my top 5 wasn't one of acting, but one of characters as in-universe persons. As such Sinclair was one of the coolest.


----------



## kenobi65

Blackrat said:
			
		

> But my top 5 wasn't one of acting, but one of characters as in-universe persons. As such Sinclair was one of the coolest.




OK, that's fair.  And, I agree, O'Hare wasn't the only wooden actor in Year 1, he was just particularly noteworthy.  

I stuck with B5 after that year, because the story was interesting, and I kept reminding myself, "ST:TNG needed a year or two to hit its stride, too."


----------



## Darth K'Trava

My faves (in no particular order):

Garabaldi
Sheridan
Vir
Londo

Dunno who'd make that 5th spot...


----------



## Bloosquig

Hey hivers!  

'member me!  Lost this thread in the aftermath of all my subscriptions eating the dirt a couple months ago and just now thought to come crawling back only to find you've went and made a NEW hive.    

Anyway just wanted to pop back in and say heylo before ducking out to go find out why my 1 year old is running around squawking.


----------



## Blackrat

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Hey hivers!
> 
> 'member me!  Lost this thread in the aftermath of all my subscriptions eating the dirt a couple months ago and just now thought to come crawling back only to find you've went and made a NEW hive.
> 
> Anyway just wanted to pop back in and say heylo before ducking out to go find out why my 1 year old is running around squawking.



Well technically this is the second new hive after THE hive but yeah. Hi  .


----------



## Darkness

B5 characters

#1-4, in no particular order:
Londo
G'kar
Bester
Marcus

#5
Not sure; there's several possibilities.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well technically this is the second new hive after THE hive but yeah. Hi  .



Whats up Blackrat?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Whats up Blackrat?



Ceiling... . Bored to death. Trying to read this book: The title would translate something like _The public view of the finnish pietist movement in 1880-1917_. I like most of the church-history but this probably the most boring field in it. Damn exam, I really need to get good grade in it, but the book is just too boring...


----------



## Blackrat

You know Rev, your sig is broken. At the moment it says


> Originally Posted by *Blackrat*
> Whoa! For some time now I have been wondering why Froggy's screenname had an undertone to it that makes me feel uneasy. I just realized the truth: Hafrogman = Aforgomon. See, they sound too similar to be coinsidence! Froggy is avatar of Yog-Sothoth!
> 
> *Hafrogman's Reply*
> I knew I shouldn't have read Cthulhu-stuff again.
> Now I'm screwed...
> Bah-weep, granah-weep, ninny-bong!
> No, wait. . . wrong chant.
> Icky, icky, icky, Zim! Ftang woopboing nrow.
> No?
> Your soul, it has flavor. Nom nom nom.



But it should say instead:


> Originally Posted by *Blackrat*
> Whoa! For some time now I have been wondering why Froggy's screenname had an undertone to it that makes me feel uneasy. I just realized the truth: Hafrogman = Aforgomon. See, they sound too similar to be coinsidence! Froggy is avatar of Yog-Sothoth!
> 
> I knew I shouldn't have read Cthulhu-stuff again.
> Now I'm screwed...
> 
> *Hafrogman's Reply*
> Bah-weep, granah-weep, ninny-bong!
> No, wait. . . wrong chant.
> Icky, icky, icky, Zim! Ftang woopboing nrow.
> No?
> Your soul, it has flavor. Nom nom nom.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> You know Rev, your sig is broken. <snip>



Fixed! Speaking of which, where the h-e-double jockey sticks is the frog?!


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Fixed! Speaking of which, where the h-e-double jockey sticks is the frog?!



I was pondering the same thing yesterday. He was around before the weekend, but haven't seen him post in a long time. Maybe he doesn't like us anymore . I need to find my gig-stick 

EDIT: He was around yesterday too but didn't post , bad froggy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I was pondering the same thing yesterday. He was around before the weekend, but haven't seen him post in a long time. Maybe he doesn't like us anymore . I need to find my gig-stick



Relique do Madde adds a whole new meaning to gig-stick:



			
				Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I was um.... giggity.
> 
> 
> 
> Reveille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting your gig on?
> 
> 
> 
> Relique du Madde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Reveille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got your gig on last night? Who was the lucky lady?
> 
> 
> 
> Relique du Madde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Relique do Madde adds a whole new meaning to gig-stick:




I don't just du Madde, I do madde too !


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Is the hive dying a slow, painful death?


----------



## Bloosquig

The hive never dies friend, it just hibernates every once in a while.  I'm a relative hive newbie and I've never seen it truly die despite the frequent, "Is the Hive dying posts?".  It's like the undead, it just comes back on the night of the 13th blue moon since it died or somesuch.    

Anyway taking my son to Disneyland for a bit.  Ciao Hivers!


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Maybe he doesn't like us anymore



This.



.
..
...

Kidding.  Been busy.  My parents visited over the weekend.  Actually working at work, etc.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good to see you around hafrog.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Is the hive dying a slow, painful death?




Or did it go on vacation and forgot to mention it to us hivers?


----------



## Wereserpent

Lalalalala

Froggy is made of candy.


----------



## Aeson

No matter how slow it gets the hive will never be dead. Look at how long it is. Times will come when it slows to a snail's pace.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Lalalalala
> 
> Froggy is made of candy.



Maybe he can find a date at a Weight Watchers meeting then.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:
			
		

> Lalalalala
> 
> Froggy is made of candy.




Could be worse, he could be made of ice cream.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Could be worse, he could be made of ice cream.



cookies and cream? I call dibs.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cookies and cream... yum..


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Cookies and cream... yum..



Mine?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> Mine?




sharing is caring.. ::nods::


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> sharing is caring.. ::nods::



You have a point.


----------



## Bloosquig

I had ice cream from baskin robbins the other day.  Scoop of some kind of blue raspberry sherbert stuff and bubble gum.  It was pretty tasty lol.   

Cookies 'n Cream is a rocking good flavor though.


----------



## Bront

Sup Hivers?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Just waiting out the one and a half hours before it becomes my bday


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I had ice cream from baskin robbins the other day.  Scoop of some kind of blue raspberry sherbert stuff and bubble gum.  It was pretty tasty lol.
> 
> Cookies 'n Cream is a rocking good flavor though.



I've never eaten ice cream from Baskin Robbins. IF I get some from a ice cream place it's Dairy Queen and that is maybe once every few years. My mom always thought it cheaper and wiser to go to grocery and buy ice cream.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Just waiting out the one and a half hours before it becomes my bday



Happy Birthday. 

I shall share my ice cream on account that it's your birthday soon. Don't think me so genarous all the time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sweeet! I call that whole oreo that managed to survive the processs of being made into ice cream.


----------



## Bront

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Just waiting out the one and a half hours before it becomes my bday



Going to wear your suit?


----------



## Blackrat

Happy birthday Relique! One more year and you're officially old .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bront said:
			
		

> Going to wear your suit?



Eventually lol.



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> Happy birthday Relique! One more year and you're officially old





Sorry rat, but once you hit the quarter century mark, time evaporates like piss on a radiator. Enjoy your next two years cause they vanish fast  Mwa ha ha ha ha!   Besides, I still have several years before I start receiving age modifiers to my stats.  So I'm not an _old_ relique yet


----------



## Blackrat

Froggy!!! We miss you in the Romance of the River Kingdoms game... You didn't bail on us did you?


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Good to see you around hafrog.



Better to see you.  Glad you're alright.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Froggy!!! We miss you in the Romance of the River Kingdoms game... You didn't bail on us did you?



Not intentionally. . . just too busy.  I'll try and check in today.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Sweeet! I call that whole oreo that managed to survive the processs of being made into ice cream.



What whole Oreo?

Om nom nom


----------



## Wereserpent

Happy Birthday Relique du Madde!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Relique du Madde!




Thanks.

::chuckles::   My niece is messed up.  She got me a VHS cassette of Captain N the Game MAster: Quest for the Potion of Power and the Hulk Hogan and the Wrestling Boots Band "Hogan Rules" audio cassette.

Meanwhile, My mom got contacted by the Judge Brown show since they want to film her small claims case she filed.


----------



## Bront

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, My mom got contacted by the Judge Brown show since they want to film her small claims case she filed.



Sweet!  Does she get anything extra for it?


----------



## Relique du Madde

$500, all expenses paid, have Judge Joe Brown yell at you/the other guy for ratings purposes.


----------



## Evilhalfling

whats the small claim is it something particualry interesting? 
Like sueing your niece's father for patromony and stealing your trampoline?


----------



## Heckler

HEY, AURORA!

(and any of you other living-in-Dayton types.)

There's a guy in Gamers seeking gamers looking for a group.  Right here.

I thought one of you could stop by and tell him where to go (No, not like that!).


----------



## Aeson

HEY, HECKLER!

It's been awhile since you've been here. Where ya been?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> whats the small claim is it something particualry interesting?
> Like sueing your niece's father for patromony and stealing your trampoline?




More like her lending someone she trusted money because he "was out of work" and needed to pay off medical bills only to discover a month later that he was never out of work and that he spent the money to buy a new car (all the while he kept professing that he wouldn't be able to pay off the loan since he was out of work).


----------



## Evilhalfling

not a bad story, but it would be better with a trampoline.  
or a stolen bronze statue. 
yeah thats the ticket.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> not a bad story, but it would be better with a trampoline.
> or a stolen bronze statue.
> yeah thats the ticket.





::Thinks:: How about with a stolen gig stick?


----------



## Bloosquig

Or them stealing a bronze statue that's holding a stolen gig stick and they escaped using a trampoline that was itself stolen?

Best. Episode. Ever.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, shouldn't the title be All Hail Empress Aurora, LADY and Savior of the Hive?

Lord v. Lady
Male v. Female

Just a thought.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> HEY, HECKLER!
> 
> It's been awhile since you've been here. Where ya been?



Over there ----->

Seriously, I've been busy this week getting some tests done at the hospital.  I'm done with that for the time being.  What's going on here?


----------



## Heckler

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, shouldn't the title be All Hail Empress Aurora, LADY and Savior of the Hive?
> 
> Lord v. Lady
> Male v. Female
> 
> Just a thought.



I tend to think of her as "Mommy of the Hive."


----------



## Relique du Madde

We can make her mistress of the hive..

bow chicha wow wow


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Happy Belated Relique!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Thank ya, rev


----------



## Jdvn1

The lady who teaches one of my classes also makes the decisions for acceptance into the grad school I'm applying to.

She told me today that I'm going to be accepted, though she hasn't sent out the letters yet.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Congrats!  What field of study?


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Congrats!  What field of study?



 Thank you!  Economics.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Over there ----->
> 
> Seriously, I've been busy this week getting some tests done at the hospital.  I'm done with that for the time being.  What's going on here?



I hope it's not something we should worry about. 

Not a whole lot going on around here.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> I tend to think of her as "Mommy of the Hive."







			
				Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> We can make her mistress of the hive..
> 
> bow chicha wow wow



Couldn't she be both? Of course she would have to be around here more often.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The lady who teaches one of my classes also makes the decisions for acceptance into the grad school I'm applying to.
> 
> She told me today that I'm going to be accepted, though she hasn't sent out the letters yet.



Congrats.   So your career as a professional student continues.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Congrats.   So your career as a professional student continues.



 Hey, I'm trying to focus on the good and trying to forget that part! 

I've been in school a really long time and have had a rocky experience.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hope it's not something we should worry about.



Meh.  Its just my heart.

But I get to take lots of pills, and they make me happy.


----------



## Evilhalfling

> I've been in school a really long time and have had a rocky experience.




in Texas? all my Rocky experiances have been in Colorado.


----------



## kenobi65

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> in Texas? all my Rocky experiances have been in Colorado.




I understand that there have been several Rocky experiences in Philadelphia, as well.


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> in Texas? all my Rocky experiances have been in Colorado.



 Well, I've been there too.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm trying to focus on the good and trying to forget that part!
> 
> I've been in school a really long time and have had a rocky experience.



I know. I'm envious. I only have a diploma from a technical college.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Meh.  Its just my heart.
> 
> But I get to take lots of pills, and they make me happy.



Happy pills are good. A bum ticker ain't. Be careful. We want you around for awhile.


----------



## Aeson

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> in Texas? all my Rocky experiances have been in Colorado.



I've been to Denver once. Nice airport. It's all I got to see from the ground anyway.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ceiling... . Bored to death. Trying to read this book: The title would translate something like _The public view of the finnish pietist movement in 1880-1917_. I like most of the church-history but this probably the most boring field in it. Damn exam, I really need to get good grade in it, but the book is just too boring...




And I'll bet that you can't read another text instead of that one for the exam..... That would suck. I had to read a Charles Dickens book (don't remember which one) but I do recall deserts having more "moisture" than this book did; it was so dry. And B-O-R-I-N-G.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Reveille said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, where the h-e-double jockey sticks is the frog?!




Did he get "gigged" or something? LOL


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> More like her lending someone she trusted money because he "was out of work" and needed to pay off medical bills only to discover a month later that he was never out of work and that he spent the money to buy a new car (all the while he kept professing that he wouldn't be able to pay off the loan since he was out of work).




Gee. What an ass. Hope she gets her $$ back from this jerkwad.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know. I'm envious. I only have a diploma from a technical college.



 I started with a degree from a community college.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya hive. Sorry for my absence, but I found a free MMORPG that I'm loving.


----------



## Bloosquig

MMORPG's.  The bane of free time everywhere.  Something about them just sucks you in.


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> Meh.  Its just my heart.
> 
> But I get to take lots of pills, and they make me happy.





Happy pills....yum.   Could use some of those.

allo Hive


----------



## megamania

anyone home?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm surprised that you didn't try to Rick Roll us Rev.




			
				megamania said:
			
		

> anyone home?



Nope


----------



## Bloosquig

Silence settled over the hive.  Uncomfortable in these surroundings it looked around warily, as if waiting for the moment of activity that would startle it into non-existence.

*Poof*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blame the Rouse.  Ever since that GSL debate began that thread stole the Hive's post number thunder.


----------



## Bloosquig

Just gonna stir the kettle a bit before I go to bed to see if I can stir any lurkers up.


----------



## Aurora

Hi hive!


----------



## Blackrat

Hi Aurora...


----------



## Aurora

How has everyone been during my hiatus? Pretty status quo here. Except for my brother, Josh, came to visit for a week. He finished up his externship in Atlanta and then drove up here. Right now he is in San Diego visiting our family and he'll fly back on Thurs to pick up his car and drive back to NYC. It was nice to have him around. We went out for drinks with Fett one night and Josh was amazed at all the pretty girls here. He said he is gonna finish up his bachelors at UD or OSU because of it. LOL If they have his major, of course.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Not bad, lots of baby stuff though.  My wife is due next month, same week as the 4e release.  

My gaming group was supposed to have its last session this weekend, but one of the other players decided to give birth instead, 4 weeks early.  Seeing their daughter in intensive care did not do wonderful things for my confidence. 

We had planned on starting up a PbP with the group for a few months while everyone was adjusting, but I don't know. 

All this is going to cut my MMORG time too. Guild Wars can be played for free, but buying all 3 expansions was not inexpensive.  Now I'm down to trying to figure out what I want to accomplish on the game. 

I still have a 40 min bus ride to read/ sleep, and a job that rarely interferes with time on Enworld,  so I still have a few of my favoriate things.


----------



## Bloosquig

Hey everybody!

Grats on the soon-to-be baby Halfling!    

Babies can be stressful but even when my 1 year old is driving me nuts I'm glad he's around.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Not bad, lots of baby stuff though.  My wife is due next month, same week as the 4e release.
> 
> We had planned on starting up a PbP with the group for a few months while everyone was adjusting, but I don't know.




Wasn't 4e's released pushed back till June 7th so that they could get all three books out at once?


----------



## Bront

Evilhalfling!

You still do Guildwars?


----------



## Evilhalfling

thanks folks, despite my earlier post I am looking forward to rasing a child. I actually learned on Enworld that a 3 month break from tabletop gaming is considered a reasonable amount. 

Bront - yeah still playing guildwars, *Entil Xa * is currently working on a luxon title, so I can put another statue up in the hall of monuments. 

Relique - by next month I meant June, there is still a little time left.


----------



## Aurora

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Not bad, lots of baby stuff though.  My wife is due next month, same week as the 4e release.
> 
> My gaming group was supposed to have its last session this weekend, but one of the other players decided to give birth instead, 4 weeks early.  Seeing their daughter in intensive care did not do wonderful things for my confidence.
> 
> We had planned on starting up a PbP with the group for a few months while everyone was adjusting, but I don't know.
> 
> All this is going to cut my MMORG time too. Guild Wars can be played for free, but buying all 3 expansions was not inexpensive.  Now I'm down to trying to figure out what I want to accomplish on the game.
> 
> I still have a 40 min bus ride to read/ sleep, and a job that rarely interferes with time on Enworld,  so I still have a few of my favoriate things.




Babies in intensive care is not fun, but don't worry. Chances are, your wife and baby will be just fine. And actually, 4 weeks early isn't bad at all. The survival rate is almost the same as a baby born full-term. If there are no underlying problems, it just means some time in the NICU. 

I am guessing this is your first? It is definitely gonna cut down on your MMORPG time. Having a baby cut down on my husband's video game time. Funny thing is though, I don't think he missed it all that much. When he got home, his main interest is to play with the kids anymore. Don't be that dad that sits on the computer while his kids grow up. You'd regret it someday. 

I would suggest waiting on the PbP. If you have a really easy baby or maybe A LOT of outside help from family, you _might_ be able to handle it, but chances are you'll be too tired in the beginning. A couple weeks in, if you think you can do it, then go for it. 

And good luck! "A baby fills a hole in your heart that you never knew was there." - Unknown


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> How has everyone been during my hiatus? Pretty status quo here. Except for my brother, Josh, came to visit for a week. He finished up his externship in Atlanta and then drove up here. Right now he is in San Diego visiting our family and he'll fly back on Thurs to pick up his car and drive back to NYC. It was nice to have him around. We went out for drinks with Fett one night and Josh was amazed at all the pretty girls here. He said he is gonna finish up his bachelors at UD or OSU because of it. LOL If they have his major, of course.



I think the girls at UVA were better but I had more time to scope them out than I did in OH. Lots of colleges and college girls in PA also.   

Did you get him to cook for you?

How are you doing?


----------



## Aeson

I have no advice on the baby stuff except give it back when you're done playing with it.


----------



## Blackrat

Well now. GTA IV came in the mail today. I guess I won't be around here for much in the next week or so . Have to remember to drop by and say hi once in a while .


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think the girls at UVA were better but I had more time to scope them out than I did in OH. Lots of colleges and college girls in PA also.
> 
> Did you get him to cook for you?
> 
> How are you doing?



I never had him cook for us. Too many restaurants here that he wanted to eat at. He had to eat at Bob Evans, Marion's Pizza and Skyline among a few other places. He is back tomorrow for  just a day or two. Maybe I'll make him cook then. 

We're doing good. Jut trucking along. Our tenants' lease is up in just a couple months. I am hoping they renew. If not, things are gonna get tight. Especially with GenCon getting closer. Just our hotel and parking is gonna put us almost 1K in the hole.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I never had him cook for us. Too many restaurants here that he wanted to eat at. He had to eat at Bob Evans, Marion's Pizza and Skyline among a few other places. He is back tomorrow for  just a day or two. Maybe I'll make him cook then.
> 
> We're doing good. Jut trucking along. Our tenants' lease is up in just a couple months. I am hoping they renew. If not, things are gonna get tight. Especially with GenCon getting closer. Just our hotel and parking is gonna put us almost 1K in the hole.



Oh yes Bob Evans. Only place I ate at twice while there. Lima had 2 of them. One was next to the motel. 

You're not one of those that raised rent because of the housing troubles are you?
I've heard of rent going up because a lot of folks are starting to rent.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> Oh yes Bob Evans. Only place I ate at twice while there. Lima had 2 of them. One was next to the motel.
> 
> You're not one of those that raised rent because of the housing troubles are you?
> I've heard of rent going up because a lot of folks are starting to rent.




Here's something to think about:  In certain cities within California, it's illegal to rent out a property for an amount that is a certain percentage below the medium rate in neighborhood that the house is located within.  Back in 2005 my mom was forced to raise the rent on one of her houses because the local realtors complained to the city that she was undercutting their rates by listing a house for $800 a month when they were listing at $1300-1500.


----------



## Heckler

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Here's something to think about:  In certain cities within California, it's illegal to rent out a property for an amount that is a certain percentage below the medium rate in neighborhood that the house is located within.  Back in 2005 my mom was forced to raise the rent on one of her houses because the local realtors complained to the city that she was undercutting their rates by listing a house for $800 a month when they were listing at $1300-1500.



???

Isn't that, like, the American way and stuff?  Undercutting the competition?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heckler said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> Isn't that, like, the American way and stuff?  Undercutting the competition?




Yeah, it is, but unfortunately if you anger several well funded 800 lb guerrillas by beating them in a small market they are likely to fling poo at you until they get their way.


----------



## Bront

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Bront - yeah still playing guildwars, *Entil Xa * is currently working on a luxon title, so I can put another statue up in the hall of monuments.



Cool.

Yeah, I just finished EotN with my monk earlier.  Dawn Hayes is the Mesmer I've played most though.

Luxon Title, ugh, at least it's account wide.  I don't have either at rank 1 yet, I should start working on it to at least get the skills.


----------



## Bront

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Here's something to think about:  In certain cities within California, it's illegal to rent out a property for an amount that is a certain percentage below the medium rate in neighborhood that the house is located within.  Back in 2005 my mom was forced to raise the rent on one of her houses because the local realtors complained to the city that she was undercutting their rates by listing a house for $800 a month when they were listing at $1300-1500.



That actually sounds like a law to prevent big cooperations from crushing the little guy.


----------



## Wereserpent

1+1=11


----------



## Bloosquig

Your math skills arte stunning as always Galeros.


----------



## Wereserpent

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Your math skills arte stunning as always Galeros.




Why thank you!


----------



## Bloosquig

Just finished watching the Mist movie based on the Stephen King stuff.  Good movie but my wife wasn't fond of the ending.


----------



## Aeson

I enjoyed the Mist. I thought the ending was awful. 

What's going on, evrybody?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nothing much over here.


----------



## Bloosquig

Watching "Black Sheep" a movie about genetically engineered killer sheep and were-sheep in New Zealand.  

Awesomeness lol.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm watching Xmen 3 on cable again...  How I loathe it.  I wish Cinemax or HBO or some channel would show the other two movies..


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Watching "Black Sheep" a movie about genetically engineered killer sheep and were-sheep in New Zealand.
> 
> Awesomeness lol.



I have heard that that is really funny.


----------



## Bloosquig

Yeah it was pretty funny.  I keep sneaking up on my wife and "baah'ing and it's driving her nuts.  That alone makes it worth watching the movie.


----------



## Blackrat

It has been a quiet week in the hive it seems. Where are everybody. Last week the summer came to Finland. It was near freezing one day and the next day trees grew leaves and it was over 20C outside. The best possible weather for May Day.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm not sure what happened to everyone..  I think a lot of people ended up mentally going on vacation and figuratively decided to wait in the invisible line for Iron Man's opening.  That or they were abducted by aliens and went through a week long anal probe session.  I hope it wasn't the latter.

On the bight side, I got new cordless  keyboard.  Too bad it's reception sucks and it often misses key strokes.

Wireless Internet + Cordless keyboards/mice = not a good idea


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I've never liked wireless keybs/mice. They don't work like they're supposed to unless it's one of those that cost way too much.

On another note, Iron Man was good. even my GF who isn't much into these marvel-movies loved it. Too bad our local small-town cinema stopped it before the credits ended. They always do that, it was the same with Pirates of the Caribbean. Have to go and see it again in a bigger place.


----------



## Bront

I've been busy.

Wrote a review about Iron Man.  Fun movie.

As for stopping the movies before the credits end, they can actually lose their right to show pictures if they do that.  That's a big deal to the movie theatres.


----------



## Blackrat

Well I guess they think it's not worth to show the credits for two. By the time they cut it it was only me and my gf in the theater anymore. I think no-one else around here can even imagine that someone would put something worth watching after the credits . I complained about it after the Pirates and they just said basically "Tough Luck". If I wasn't so lazy I wouldn't even go to the place anymore, but the next place is just too far away for me.

Good review BTW. Pretty much my thoughts also.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What sucks is that all the local stores seem to be content with screwing the populace over by only selling wireless keyboards except one old outdated Microsoft corded keyboard which costs 50 bucks (wtf).   I'm pretty sure that if I decided to drive the 20 minutes to the local Frys I might have found a corded keyboard, but unfortunately I didn't have the time.


----------



## Bront

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Good review BTW. Pretty much my thoughts also.



Thanks, I try.

My general goal in a review, it to let someone know why I liked or disliked something without telling them much about the actual thing to avoid spoilers.  Some of the best movie and game reviewers do that, and I find those reviews more useful, even if I don't agree with the actual rating.

Heck, Ebert has occasionally given a movie 1.5 stars, and then went on to say how much he enjoyed the film, even if it was bad.


----------



## Blackrat

Since this is the 1000th post in this hive do I get to start new one? I'll do it anyway!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=225458


----------



## Relique du Madde

Must resist reading the review....


----------



## Bront

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> What sucks is that all the local stores seem to be content with screwing the populace over by only selling wireless keyboards except one old outdated Microsoft corded keyboard which costs 50 bucks (wtf).   I'm pretty sure that if I decided to drive the 20 minutes to the local Frys I might have found a corded keyboard, but unfortunately I didn't have the time.



Target carries a $10 normal chorded usb keyboard.


----------



## Bloosquig

Ugh gotta wake up a little after midnight to go to work tomorrow and I have a physical halfway through the day.  I'm gonna be all strung out on caffeine from coffee and energy drinks lol.     

Hope everyone else's day's are looking sweet here in the hive.


----------



## fett527

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have heard that that is really funny.



Yes.  And likely from bubba.


----------



## Bloosquig

Ugh I'm sunburned.  How's the rest of the hive doing this lovely day?


----------



## Dog Moon

Getting in before the closing!


----------



## ssampier

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Yeah it was pretty funny.  I keep sneaking up on my wife and "baah'ing and it's driving her nuts.  That alone makes it worth watching the movie.




My new hero.


----------

